# IVF Wales cyclers part 12



## Shellebell

Happy  and lots of  to all



This was the last list on the old thread

RachelC27...................FET 13th Dec – BFP!!!!!
Diddy.........................FU 14th Dec
Josiejo........................Stims 15th Dec - Scan 23rd Dec -  EC 17th Jan  
Binkyboo.....................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Julespenfold.................FU 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................Baseline 10th Jan - EC 24th Jan  
Kitty..........................Baseline 11th Jan - EC 24th Jan
BevD..........................FET Jan
Mrs Thomas.................Tx Jan 2011
Queenie......................Tx Feb 2011
Daizymay....................Baseline 5th Jan – EC 24th Jan
LizG...........................Waiting 2nd NHS
JK1............................TX March/April
Bloobloo……….………….Baseline 29th Dec


please check it's correct, and copy/paste with the correct details if not


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck for Monday Josie you'll prob have gone by the time I arrive.

Almost there Kitty. Last one for me today and I can't wait then it will be the frantic wait for AF!

Thanks Marie, hope you're feeling well.

Hope AF is on her way Daizy.

Yay that is great Bloo, hope they are busy getting up to size.

Good luck with the weight loss Jo, it will be well worth it and you'll soon be starting again.

Hope you get going soon Sammy, def keep on top of them.


----------



## kara76

hiya all

i am reading just finding posting a little tricky at times

sammy i would deffo call them hun


----------



## jo1985

just marking x good luck to all x


----------



## Kitty71

Yeah nearly there pix, hope af behaves for you, I've got a feeling I'm just going to carry on bleeding now until baseline I hope that will be ok. I suppose the stimming will make it stop.

xx


----------



## sammy75

thanks everyone for your advice, i spoke to jodie day before xmas eve all she could tell me was that i was in the holding box waiting for the dates to be given by the recipients nurse and they said that the recipient was atm doing trial run of drugs to thicken her womb lining, jodie said that it would be early in the new year so i'll wait until feb and then ring again i'm worried that if this treatment does not go ahead then i'll be 36 in july so too late to go anywhwere else coz they won't accept me to egg share was hoping to try and save more money so if unsuccessful with the eggshare i could atleast pay for further goes. i suppose what will be will be.

wishing you  all good luck with your cycles.


----------



## sammy75

when i went for planning appt in oct lorraine said i didn't need to take the pill, would this be because the recipient has no ovaries.

sorry to be a pest lol.


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

just want to wish everyone good luck with app and tx. looking forward to see lots of bfp.  

pix glad to hear your taking last pill today. glad to hear you and dh have made up.
josie hope the mixing goes well tonight.

afm dh has seen consultant and he says he needs op asap. so waiting now to hear when that will be. would be great if it is this month. don't no how soon the consutlants asap is. 
treatment wise will cancel feb treatment and will wait now until dh has had op and is better and will then do treatment. will have to wait till dh can manage the journey to UHW and is able to produce a sample. so pleased that dh is gonna have op soon but feel a little dissapointed that tx will have to wait. might not post for a while but will check in and and see how everyone is getting on and will be looking for all those bfp.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie, sorry to hear your news but I think you are doing the right thing waiting. What op does DH need - is it a discectomy or a fusion? Hope he gets his date soon so you can move forward. Take care of you both and of course we understand if you don't feel like posting for a while.

Mrs T x


----------



## Queenie1

thanks mrs t.
its a discectomy he having. he had this op 2 years ago this month on the same disc on the right and now it has gone on the left side.  i agree this is def the right decision just feel a little sad as not able to cycle now. i do worry about my age as will be 39 this year. 

i will keep reading every now and then to keep an eye on you all.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie, good that you both know what to expect from the op and that you don't have any doubts. You have every right to feel sad, angry even. Of course you'll be concerned about your age, I was the same when I had to take a break from treatment due to my surgery last year. I was worried because I have a  low AMH. Is yours ok? 

I took a break from posting too but was forever reading up on you all waiting to get involved again. 

Sending you big hugs x


----------



## Queenie1

thanks mrs t. my amh in dec 08 was 16.1 and oct 10 13.6 which JE said on the new guidelines is within normal range. thanks for the hugs. good luck with your tx.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well I would have been a lot less worried with that AMH level. Thanks for the good luck, I need all the help I can get !


----------



## sammy75

sorry you have to delay treatment again queenie and i hope your dh has his op soon and makes a speedy recovery so you will then be able to concentrate on treatment, good luck to you and hope to see you posting again soon.


----------



## Queenie1

RachelC27...................FET 13th Dec – BFP!!!!!
Diddy.........................FU 14th Dec
Josiejo........................Stims 15th Dec - Scan 23rd Dec -  EC 17th Jan  
Binkyboo.....................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Julespenfold.................FU 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................Baseline 10th Jan - EC 24th Jan  
Kitty..........................Baseline 11th Jan - EC 24th Jan
BevD..........................FET Jan
Mrs Thomas.................Tx Jan 2011
Daizymay....................Baseline 5th Jan – EC 24th Jan
LizG...........................Waiting 2nd NHS
JK1............................TX March/April
Bloobloo……….………….Baseline 29th Dec
Queenie.....................Tx 2011

please check it's correct, and copy/paste with the correct details if not


----------



## Daizymay

Hi eveyone.
Thanks Kitty for the 'witch wish' - still no AF for me and I'm never late!!! 
Kate1927 - I can totally relate to your comments. I went through my 1st IVF cycle in sept/oct too and it knocked me for six. Everytime I logged on to FF I cried too - it was just all too much and I had to log off for a few months - the beauty of this place, we all understand and there's always someone there when you're ready to bounce back. Onwards and upwards - goodluck!
Queenie - Hope DH's op & recovery is a speedy one. Every delay in tx is so devastating isn't it! I can totally relate to the age thing - for me turning 39 was horrendous. I logged onto the 40+success stories thread - that's given me a boost! 
Daizymay


----------



## skyblu

Queenie , so sorry to hear of your news.
I hope dh gets his op asap.
I know you must be feeling disapointed you have to delay tx, but I belive these things happen for a reason and maybe it just is'nt your time yet.
I am sure and  when your time comes and dh is well you will get your bfp.

Big  
Skyblu.xxx


----------



## skyblu

Ladies I hope you don't mind me posting this here.

Just wanted to let you know me and dh had a phone call yesterday and we are having our first home visit next Tuesday.
We only sent the adoption enquiry forms on the 22 of Dec and didn't expect to hear anything until around Feb or March!!!
I am so excited and very very nervous.

I hope you all get your dreams and hope to see many bfp on this site.
Best of luck girls
Skyblu.xxx


----------



## Daizymay

Wooohooo skyblu, That's fab news. When i saw your previous post it made me wonder how/what you were doing next? We cycled around the sametime last Oct - I remember reading your posts. DH and i have started talking adoption - time scales freak me out - not sure I could do it. Have you gone through soc serv or other agency like barnardos? I'd be interested to know?
Daizymay


----------



## PixTrix

Aw Queenie its great the DH is going to get sorted, but can imagine how cheesed off you must be feeling about tx. I know that you are worried about your age but your AMH is good. I am gutted we aren't going to be cycling together. We'll have to sort getting together. I might be going to stay at the Celtic Manor again sometime during tx so if I do maybe I could sort meeting up with you.

Big hugs Kate. It really is a rollercoaster.

How are you doing Mrs. T?

Well your lining should be nice and thin to start stimms Kitty, then hopefully bleeding will stop and you can build up a nice lining.

Thay is wonderful news skyblu.

I am happy to have taken my last pill and glad to see the back of them. So now the AF wait has started


----------



## Kitty71

Morning girls,

Queeinie sending you a big hug and best wishes for your DH's op   

Pix I bet you're glad to see the back of the pill!! Last one tonight for me yippee!

Lovely news Skyblu   

Have a good day everyone,

Kitty x


----------



## kara76

queenie so sorry i missed your post and im gutting your gona have to postpone treatment, you must be gutted. i hope your dh's op is soon

hiya everyone else 

girls bet you cant wait to stop that dreaded pill, omg pix wow wee baseline soon


----------



## Bloobird81

Hiya everyone. Hope your all doing ok  iv just spent the entire morning reading up on you all! Its so busy on here!! I'm on my phone too so its hard to keep track of everyone! Anyway, happy new year to u all . I'm recovering from my lap at mo. Not very nice. I had it on wednesday and I'm still in a lot of pain. My fridge is packed with injections so as soon as AF arrives ill be starting. 2 years of waiting I'm so happy . My baseline has been provisionally booked for 24 jan. Antagonist short protocol. Ifv/icsi split. Can I please be added to the list. 
I'm going to have another read of you all now to catch up. Oh any tips for laparoscopy relief??  so sore xxxx


----------



## kate1927

i can t believe i finally had the guts to ring and book another appointment and it took me half an hour to get through an when i did the women on the phone was horrible grrrrr to you lady bloody cheek lol anyway sorry about my rant i am booked in for 31st Jan woo hoo here we go again lol hope your all ok   x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie - big       to you - what a shame you have had to postpone tx again. Hope hubby is sorted soon too x 

Hello and Good luck to everyone else 
x


----------



## josiejo

I am so sorry Queenie. I will have my fingers crossed that DH gets a date for surgery very quickly and you can get going again soon.

Pix, you must be feeling relieved that you have finished taking the pill.

Daizymay, has AF appeared yet?

skyblu, that is great news that you have the adoption process started. We keep thinking about it if things don't work out so it would be good too hear all about it.

Well done Kate on making your appointment, not long to wait.

Bloobird, good luck with starting treatment.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

afm, Mixing of the menopur is getting easier but dh tends to take over as I take so long to do it. I was a proper grump yesterday, dh is being very patient with me. I have told him that he has to suffer in some way through this as he doesn't have to inject or have egg collection hehe. Today my mood is a whole lot better, just wish I could get a good night sleep.

Anyone have anything nice planned for the weekend?


----------



## kara76

josie glad your mood has imprived lol


----------



## PixTrix

yay Kara, baseline Monday. Woohoo, yippee doo!!! I have had my third acupuncture today and she worked on getting AF to arrive she reckons it will be here by tomorrow afternoon so we will see, be great not to have to postpone baseline. If acu does nothing else it certainly relaxes me and makes me feel fab so that has got to be a bonus for tx.

I'm going to find the extras thread when I get a minute and update it with my huge list this time around!!

Is it last pill for you today Kitty? Woohoo

Aw sorry you had a hard time on the phone Kate, well done on getting booked in.

Oh I certainly am relieved Josie. Will soon be joining you in the land of stimming!! Glad you are feeling better. No sleep is crap though. I was up until 4 yesterday morning and 5.30 this am and looks like another all nighter to get an assessment finished. It will be worth it to have some time off during tx.


----------



## Kitty71

Last pill just taken Pix   Hope you get your assessment done so you can relax.

Kate glad you have your appointment sorted.

Can't wait to start stimming now and have been trying to work out roughly when I'll have scans. Last tx I told all the girls in my office but this time only my PILs know and that's only because we live with them at the moment. I work for the NHS and we do flexi time so I'm hoping to squeeze the scans in without drawing too much attention to myself. I had 2 weeks off after EC last time but will only have a couple of days off this time and have booked the week of the 24th as hols.

Josie glad the mixing is getting better. DP did all mine last time because he used to be a nurse but this time I've got Gonal F so I can manage on my own.

Have a good weekend all,

Kitty xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Skyblu, great to hear your news, wishing you the best of luck for your first home visit

Queenie, sorry that you have to wait longer. I hope dh gets his op soon and things improve for him

Good news on finishing the pill Kitty and Pix, bet that's a relief for sure. Best of luck for the next step. Glad to hear the acu is going well Pix

Josie, I got in a right tizz with the menopur and made dh do all the mixing. Good luck for your stimms scan

Glad you have an appointment booked Kate

Sammy, fingers crossed you get the go ahead soon

Good luck to everyone having tx or starting soon, will be thinking of you all


----------



## Bloobird81

Thanks!!  PixTrix no they didn't give me anything, not even clean dressing for the wounds. They needed the beds so couldn't wait to get rid of me! Wind has finally gone! Oooof! It was so painfull. Feel loads better this evening. I'm on my phone so when my laptop is fixed I can get to grips with u all. Its impossible on the mobile site.hope u all have a good weekend x


----------



## PixTrix

Oh I remember that feeling of being rushed out Bloo! Who did your lap was it Mr. G or Mr. P? Don't worry about the dressings they like you to remove them the day after the op and then leave them without any. You can even have a bath the day after they are removed, just make sure you dry the wounds properly. There could be diff guidelines with diff consultants though. Mr. G did mine. Glad you are feeling better. When can you get the stitches removed?

Thanks Sarah, I have taken to it much better than I thought.

Woohoo Kitty no more pill. So are you doing antagonist or short protocol. I was originally supposed to be doing the antagonist but requested to change to the short. I've been trying to work out when will be having scans. I think they will do a day 5 scan on me instead of waiting a week because of my high AMH


----------



## jo1985

kitty glad pill taking is over with ,

skyblue good on u , hope home visit is wuick i enquired bout adoption with LA and they emailed back saying that they like u to wait 12-18months after last ivf go before they consider potential adopters but really hoping u get seen quick.

Queenie so sorry  keeping my fingers crossed that DH gets a date for surgery very quickly and you can get going again soon.

Kate glad you have your appointment sorted

josie my dp did all the mixing too he was quicker than me he just brought them into living room and i injected and he disposed lol i faffed too much didi enjoy when got to mix if he was on lates x

hi to everyone else hope ur ok xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi to you all today, i don't want to bring the thread down in the dumps but i was wondering if any of you had advice as my close friend has been fighting cancer for 8 yrs and before xmas they told her it had spread to her spinal cord and brain yesterday she decided she no longer wants radiotherapy to prolong her life and she is only 39, my problem is i haven't seen her since before xmas and i don't think i can go and see her as i know she has gone down hill pretty quick and i don't want that memory of her so i don't know what to do as her sister said that she understands my feelings but i think i'm being a coward.


----------



## PixTrix

aw Sammy I am so sorry that is so sad. A couple of months ago DP's parents had a very unwell friend who didn't have long and they were going to visit but his wifes advice to them was not to visit but remember him the way he was. Its a tough decision that ultimately only you can make. Would you regret it later if you didn't go? I think I would go with my friends wishes. If it was important to her that I visit then I would despite how hard it would be for me. But it is easy for me to say that not being in the situation. I can understand your concerns about going, if you would prefer to have memories of your friend not being so unwell then maybe not go. Sorry I haven't been much help but sending you a big hug.

Don't worry about bringing the thread down but if you wanted you could always start a new thread for this or post on the chat thread.


----------



## sammy75

thanks pix, i know she knows that i think of her, but my grandfather died of cancer and i couldn't go and see him towards the end either and i was really close to him and even my mother advised me not to as she new i wouldn't cope with having that last memory of him. i think she will understand and know that she will always be in my thoughts.


----------



## skyblu

Thank you ladies for your well wishes for our home visit on Tuesday.
Been cleaning like mad today, not easy when you got endo pain but hey life goes on.

Pix and Kitty good luck next week for baseline scan and hope af comes on time lol.

Sammy so sorry to hear of your friend.
I have also lost a friend to cancer and I do wish I hadn't seen her looking so unwell, she was such a care free and beautiful woman and to see her like that was a shock.
In some way I am glad I got to say good bye(she died 3 days later) but I do some times find it hard to remember how she was.  
Only you can decide if you go and see her, but if she says no I would respect her wishes, or maybe talk to her on the phone or on line(if she is strong enough) you could also maybe write her a letter.
I hope this helps a little. 

Jo, I spoke to the sw in Dec and I explained I had my last ivf tx in Sep and told her I have had counselling and we are sure this is what we want and she was happy for us to send our forms and next thing, she wants to see us next Tuesday.
I think you La is a bit mean with 12/18 month wait, but I suppose all LA are different.

Best of luck girls and have a nice weekend.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## PixTrix

aw Sammy its so unfair isn't it. It seems you have made your decision and I think you have made the right one. Your friend will know that you care and you are thinking of her and may prefer you not to see her at this stage. Its so important that you can hold on to better memories. Don't think that you are a coward you have made a difficult decision and brave choice.

THanks skyblu. Its great that you are about to embark on a very exciting journey a great start to 2011. Just think next christmas you could be a complete family


----------



## skyblu

Thanks Pix, I really hope we will be a family by Christmas.

I hope you will have a little one by then to,if I can get the dates right you are starting around the same time I did 3 years ago and our baby would of been born on the 16th of Nov so you will have a baby before Christmas heres to    that everything works out for us both.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## PixTrix

aw thanks skyblu. lets hope 2011 will be a very special year and also that the horrid endo will give you some respite.


----------



## sammy75

thank you all so much for your advice it has been a big help.


----------



## PixTrix

Sammy


----------



## Kitty71

Sending you a big hug Sammy. It's a very difficult decision isn't it. My grampy died of cancer when I was 16 and my mom and nanny didn't want me to see him so I didn't go. I'm very glad I didn't and I think it was the right decision for them to have made for me at the time. I agree with Skyblu that maybe a telephone call or a letter would be a lovely idea.

Pix I'm doing Antagonist but not entirely sure why?? I was a slow responder but had a good crop at the end and my amh is 19.4 so not risky for ohss. I think they just wanted to try something different. What is the difference between that and the short and why did you change? Any sign of the witch yet? Do you know if they scan weekends?

xxx


----------



## jo1985

sammy i wrote a long reply but lost it as was on my phone , anyway here brief go , i totally understand how u feel but slightly differenet as i wrok with childrenw ith life limiting illness and 2 years ago i lost a 5 yr that i worked 32 week with and went away on hols with and when he passed i just cudnt go to the house as i couldnt imagine being there and not cing him there i wanted to remember him the way he was and juat recently before new yr i lost a 13 yr who been ill for few months and i cant go the house either to visit family i feel like a coward but i just never know what to say and i feel awkward, got the funeral tues 18th and it s colour only which is nice no  blk. i speak via text or phone call .  i m sure ur friend will understand that u wna to keep the memory off her as she is not being ill. anyway whatever u do im sure it s rgt for u hugs to u xxx


sky blue i think its mean off LA to make wait 12-18 but he reply i had was they wana make sure u ve explored all tx options and are ready but to me it cruel adoption can take a while without making wait but i sooo hope it gopes well for u and that all ur dreams come true and u have ur little family .


----------



## Daizymay

Where the hell is AF?
Kitty I was just about to ask the same question - I'm doing Antagonist too but not sure why?? I was a poor responder (4eggs), amh is 3.5 so why am I at risk of ohss. I don't really understand the difference between short & antagonist. Don't know about the weekend scans.
Sammy - maybe send a video message?
bloobird-rest up hun - hope ya feeling better soon.


----------



## jo1985

daizy - kitty i did antagonist last time amh 46 poor responded 2 eggs dont know what they ll do next time rprob be same but higher dose x


----------



## Kitty71

Jo they seem really cautious when peope have a high amh so hopefully they'll up your stimms alot more. I can't see why they are as cautious as they are sometimes and why they just don't up the monitoring more.

Daizy we'll see how we go on antagonist then even though we don't know why we're on it    I must say I don't miss the downregging though although having said that the pill has been evil. I do hope af turns up for you soon. It's the most maddening thing and never arrives when you want it. 

Kitty xxx


----------



## jo1985

i didnt go on pill last time. Well je admitted they were to careful last time so hopefully higher dose and more monitorin be ok. Good luck for you hope this go is the one x


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone, i have come to the decision that i will write a letter this seems to me the best thing to do so thank you again for all your help.


----------



## binkyboo

Hey all, hope everyone is ok?, this thread seems so busy at the moment its hard to keep up!

Well AF certainly arrived and I am nor due to start injecting on the 23rd Jan, which I cant beleive is 2 weeks tommorow!!! I have my baseline booked in for the 8th Feb, and then EC is provissionally booked in for the w/c 21st Feb. Reality is starting to kick in!!!!!! Hope everyone is having a good weekend, I am just chilling this weekend at the moment on the sofa in my PJ'S watching sex and the city box set!! I am looking foward to Monday as my friend is doing a massage course and I have am one of her clients for 9 weeks!, I have had two massages, so looking foward to the third. A friend of mine is qualified accupuncturist and has offered to do some on me, (had it before and really relaxed me), would it be ok to do this, it would only be for relaxation, but a bit concerned with treatment etc?

Have a good wkend all 

xx


----------



## sammy75

good luck with your cycle binky this thread is going to get exciting with all the treatments that are starting and i'll be    that we all get    outcomes.


----------



## binkyboo

sammy75 said:


> good luck with your cycle binky this thread is going to get exciting with all the treatments that are starting and i'll be   that we all get   outcomes.


 Thanks Sammy!! x


----------



## jk1

hi all,

i haven't been posting much lately mainly due to being so busy at work (off to Nottingham at 2pm today for work tmrw  ).

Good luck to everyone who is cylcing at the moment,

Jo xxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Hi all,

Hi JK1  

Pix & Daizy any sign of af?? I'm still bleeding but have period pains now so I guess it's the real thing now. 

Binky 2 weeks to go!!!!

Hope everyone's having a good weekend, enjoy the skating if you watch it.

xxx


----------



## Daizymay

She's here, she's here! Have never celebrated so much to see AF! Hopefully baseline tmrw or Tues am. What about you Pix?
What time you in Kitty?
Daizymay


----------



## Kitty71

That's great Daizy, let me know when your scan will be. I'm in at 8.45 Tuesday.

xx


----------



## sammy75

hooray for af daizy, i bet your over the moon to get started with stimms good luck.


----------



## josiejo

Yeah Daizy, good luck for baseline.

Pix, any sign? 

Binky, fantastic you are on your way to starting.

Sammy, well done on making your big decision. DH was in the same position just before our wedding, it is such a hard decision to make.

I have my scan tomorrow, I have to go on my own as DH has a meeting. It will be my first appointment at IVF Wales where I have gone on my own which has made really nervous. 

How has everyones weekend been? We met up with a group of friends yesterday in Bristol which was lovely and this morning we went to the gym. Think I pushed myself a little to much, not sure I will be able to move tomorrow lol


----------



## sammy75

good luck tommorow josie,     that you got some lovely follies.


----------



## Kitty71

Good luckk for tomorrow Josie     

xx


----------



## binkyboo

Good luck Josie!! xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick post from me to say good luck Josie for your scan tomorrow.

Daizy - good luck for baseline

Catch up better tomorrow x


----------



## jo1985

good luck to everyone who got appts this wk x


----------



## Bloobird81

Thanks Daisy. I have been  good luck with baseline. 
X


----------



## Kitty71

Where is everyone??   

Josie how was the scan??

Daizy did you get your baseline organised? Pix has the witch turned up??

I have rotten af pains tonight but at least I know the current bleeding is real af and not breakthrough anymore.

Love to all,

Kitty xxx


----------



## Daizymay

Hi everyone,
How did it go Josie?
I'm in for baseline tues am - see you there Kitty!
DAizymay


----------



## Kitty71

Yippee Daizy see you in the morning. I'll be looking like a bag lady with all my healthy food to take to work after the scan. This time tomorrow we'll have done our first jab hopefully   

Hope your scan went well Josie.

xxxx


----------



## bloobloo

Hi,

It is so busy on here, haven't had time to come on this weekend, it's taken me ages to catch up.

Josie - how was the scan?

Daizymay - good luck for your scan.

Hope everyone else is OK.  Sorry about your friend Sammy, I think a letter is a really good idea.  A friend of mine didn't want anyone to see her, so she wrote letters herself for friends after she'd passed.

A quick update on my treatment.  Friday I was so frustrated, I only had one follicle big enough, the others just weren't growing, so they were thinking IUI.  Better news this morning, I now have 5 very big ones, with a couple more a little behind.  Lining in very nice too!  So.....  EC Wednesday!  Last dose of suprecur and menopur tonight and also a shot of puregon.  Any advice/tips welcome, I am so so nervous!!

x


----------



## sammy75

well done on the follies bloo, and alot of the girls say that you don't really feel the egg collection so i'm sure you will be fine,

good luck to all having scans today and i'm getting excited for you all approaching the 2ww stage.

sending    cycle vibes to everyone.


----------



## josiejo

Pix, did you have your scan yesterday?

Daizy and Kitty, good luck with your scans today.

Bloo, the sedation you get for egg collection is heaven, I don't remember feeling much.

Thank you all for the good luck messages. Scan went well, I have 8 follies all around the size they should be at this stage and lining is looking good too. Just got to get them to grow now, got my next scan on Friday.
Clinic was a lot busier yesterday than I have seen it for a while but I didn't have to wait all that long.
I didn't come on yesterday as I lost all of my PMA and was a proper misrable moo. I went for a swim followed by some junk food and went to bed feeling a bit better and have now found most my PMA again.


----------



## Kitty71

Josie glad you're feeling better   

Had scan this morning and start jabbing tonight. Daizy I flew out after my appointment to get to work so sorry I missed you, hope your scan went well. I've got my next scan on Friday which is so much better than last time when I had to wait a week. She said I may need to start the Cetrotide at the weekend so I guess that's why the next scan is soon.

How are you doing Pix??

Good luck for tomorrow Bloo, enjoy your evening without any jabs.

K xx


----------



## Daizymay

Hi everyone,
Brill news josie - well done on the 8follies.
Bloobloo - I don't remember anything difficult/painful about EC - nothing to worry about - it's just like a scan, just a bit more proding and poking than usual.
Kitty71 - Looks like we are well and truely cycle buddies - I'm back in on Friday for 2nd scan too - starting Gonal F tonight. (Am I right there's just one 450 dose per pen - different to what the nurse had - they were 900pens weren't they?? Doesn't take much to throw me!)
Pix - you ok?
Daizymay


----------



## josiejo

What time are you both there on Friday? I am in at 11.30. 

Is 8 follicles good? I can't remember how many I had on the last 2 cycles.


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Josie,

8 follies is great I'm in at 9.45 on Friday.

Daizy I have the 450iu pens but they do do bigger ones. How much are you on? I'm on the whole 450iu and got a bit panicky because you have to prime the pen with a tiny dose and I thought that would mean I wouldn't get the whole 450   . They overfill the pens to allow for this though, phew.

Roll on 7 o'clock    what time will you do yours?


----------



## sammy75

8 follies sounds good to me josie and i'm sure you may end up with more by time ec comes,
daizy great news for you to start stimming and ec will be here in no time,
bloo good luck for ec tommorow and it won't be long and you'll be pupo,
kitty good luck for second scan and hope you get lots of follies,

hi to everyone else who waiting can't believe how many cycles are going on atm.


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Girls just a quick update frm me had my baseline scan 2day @ crmw all looking gd lining nice and thin so i hav started my both injections 2nite im bk nxt tuesday for my 2nd scan 
josie lovely number of follies 
kitty and daizy gd luck for ur scans on friday hope the jabbing is going ok 
hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Kitty71

Hi sun dancer glad you have started too    

Did my first jab last night and how fab are the gonal f pens!! Very tired this morning and can feel a few twinges but might be just imagining it.

How did you get on Daizy?? 

Bloo good luck for EC today     

Have a good day everyone,

k xxx


----------



## Queenie1

just a quick message to say that last night on bbc wales was hospital 24/7 and it showed a lady having twins(c section) conceived by ivf. 
here is the link if anyone wants to watch.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00xc7ph/Hospital_24_7_Series_3_Episode_2/

/links


----------



## sammy75

thanks for the link queenie, i just watched it just shows that little miracles happen and we could all be there ourselves in the near future,     thinking.
hope everyone else is doing ok today.


----------



## Daizymay

I’m in 9.15 – may see you in passing Kitty.
2nd jab all done – aren’t Gonal F pens so easy compared the menopur – I was mixing 6vials tho – so don’t miss it. On 450 Gonal F same as you Kitty, take it at 6.15pm.
I’m in 9.15 – may see you and josiejo in passing.

How do you all feel after taking Gonal F? I had a funny turn about an hour after taking mine last night – I was walking the dog and came over all hot and light foot and headed. I had to stop at a bus stop and strip off!!! Feeling somewhat woozy again now – probably all psychological!!!
Bloobloo – how did EC go? Hope you’re feeling ok.
Sundancer – welcome back aboard the rollercoaster. How d’you find CRMW – I was thinking of going along to their next open afternoon.
Queenie – yep I saw hospital 24/7 – I get totally overwhelmed everytime I see programmes with childbirth – am addicted tho – I love ‘one born every minute’ – gives me hope.
Hi everyone else.
Daizymay


----------



## bloobloo

ec done. wasn't too bad, i feel a little sore.  everyone was very nice, sedation drugs are good!  got 5 eggs, will know tomorrow if theyve fertilised, not sure what i'll do if they haven't. 


Hope you're all ok x


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck for the phone call tomorrow bloo hope you get a good number of embies    

Daizy I might see you Friday then. I haven't felt woozy but I'm so dog tired. Hadly had the energy to eat my tea, in fact I didn't I had a cake instead   . My left ovary is playing me up like last time but at least I know the drugs are working    I'm going to hit the sack now and listen to my meditation cd.

Love to all,

K xx


----------



## sammy75

bloo   that your eggs are getting jiggy in the lab and you get some fab embies.


----------



## Daizymay

Wooohooo bloobloo! 5 eggs...I only got 4 last time and x1 of mine fertilised. Rest up - everything crossed for you. xxx


----------



## jo1985

hoping the phone call for bloo is good news and well done on the 5 eggs.  

hi to everyone else hope tx is going ok x


----------



## bloobloo

all 5 have fertilised!!!!    

I can't believe it!  I'm going to have a day 5 transfer, anyone got any expereience of this?

xx


----------



## josiejo

Fantastic Bloo, 100% fertilised, wow. My transfers have been day 3 but I am hoping to get to day 5 this time. Transfer is just like a smear really. Take a camera with you so you can get a pic of your embryos.

Sundancer, Kitty and Daizy, how are the jabs going? Gonal F is so much easier than Menopur but unfortunatly I didn't respond as well to it as I did with Menopur.

Daizy and Kitty, good luck with your scans, I won't see either of you as I am not there until later on in the morning.

Queenie, thanks for the link. I hope you and dh are doing ok.

Pix, I hope things are ok with you and that you have started injecting.

AFM, Really starting to feel the effects of Menopur now which is a good sign I suppose. Starting to get a little nervous of EC but know that is I get as much pain killers and sedation as last time it was be a breeze lol


----------



## jo1985

congrats bloo 5 fertilised wow fingers crossed this is the one for you


----------



## sammy75

massive congrats bloo that's brilliant good luck for et and   that you get some frosties too.


----------



## Kitty71

well done Bloo!!!

Josie what did they give you for pain relief last time. I had full dose but could have done with double    I spent the last EC fiddling with my Ipod and listening to the nurses talk about cheese and would have like to have been a bit more out of it.

Daizy have you had any more woozyness?? I've had my desk fan on all day because I've been boiling. Twinges on both sides now so the eggies are growing I think.

k xxx


----------



## kara76

Bloo that's wonderful news well done you

Trying to follow you all


----------



## josiejo

Kitty, I have no idea what they give me but it does a good job. Both previous EC I can remember a bit from it, think it must be when they are topping my sedation up. JE was holding my hand last time and I think I must have hurting her so got more drugs lol

Kara, I am surprised you have time to come on here at all never mind keep up with us lot. Hope Tyler is doing well.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick update from me and I'll catch up better tomorrow

Bloo, many congrats on 5 embies. Day 5 transfer is great news, I hope I get that far too

Josiejo - good luck for scan

Good luck to everyone jabbing, hope scans go well.

Afm, second scan went well today now having EC Saturday. Keeping everything crossed x


----------



## julespenfold

Hi All

Been a while since I have posted and not sure where you all are at the moment.

Good luck to all going through tx and here's hoping 2011 will be your year.

AFM due to further complications it looks like I will not be going through any tx this year although I will probably still lurk in the background and will probably see a few of you at the meets

Jules x


----------



## sun dancer

Congrats bloo thats fab news embies
josiejo the jabbing is going ok so far not feeling much at the moment but im only on day 3 of jabbing 
Mrs T glad ur 2nd scan went well gd luck for ec x
kitty and daizy hope ur both doing well and not feeling 2 much out of sorts x
queenie how is dh hope he feeling a little better and he hasnt got 2 wait 2 long for his op x
hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, hope evryone is ok?

Bloo, thats fab you must be so chuffed!!

I hope everyones scans, injections and everything else is going well. I cant believe it is just over a week until I start jabbing, geting nervous now! We had a letter today about DH semen analysis, it said it was under the recommended world level, but still ok for reproductive treatment, so I dont know if it will be icsi or ivf, just wait and see I suppose. Hope everyone has a fab weekend, am off to see mama mia and have a party sat night!!! Take Care all xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Good luxck for tomorrow Mrs T     

Has second scan today and lead follies are 10.7 so I can start the Cetrotide on Sunday. Next scan on Wednesday. Took over a week to get them this big last time so starting off on 450iu has done the trick this time.

How did you get on Daizy??

k xx


----------



## kate1927

Hi everyone i really wish you all the best 

well done bloo on your 5 day embies fab news  

good luck to all the girlies who are jabbing  and waiting for EC & ET  

and good luck to all of you waiting to start  

Im starting to get excited now positive thinking everyone   x


----------



## Daizymay

'Rollercoaster' is such an accurate word for this journey. I feel gutted today  - only two follies at 9mm on max Gonal F. Consultant at scan today just kept saying 'why are you on antagonist regime'? I just wanted to scream.... why the bloody hell am I...you tell me....you changed it.    I read and read and read...I question question question...I think I understand it all...but clearly don't. I feel squashed. I know..it's early days...anything can happen by next scan (monday) but it's so hard to keep up the hope. Sorry for the me post.
Have a chilled weekend everyone.
xx


----------



## PixTrix

Hia all I'm back lol sorry for the long absence but its been a bit of a horrendous week. Sorry this is a long one! First I had to pull off a few all nighters to get my work finished. Then went for baseline on Monday to find that my lining wasn't thin enough and was told to just wait for a good bleed then start jabs, of course I wasn't happy with starting without knowing that my lining thinned out so by tues morning AF had arrived very heavy so rang to ask if I could go in for a baseline, but they refused and told me to start injecting the following night. Then by tues afternoon I was in so much pain and I passed something strange so had to go to GP. I phoned clinic wed morning to say what had happened and they asked me to go up to see arriana and have a scan. Anyway they couldn't see anything wrong on the scan and my lining was thin enough so started jabs wed night. YIPPEE

Woohoo, well done bloo that is great.

Good luck for Sunday Mrs. T

That is fab Kitty

Not long now Binky

Sounds like your follies are doing well Josie

Hope you've got lots of growth going on Kitty and sundancer

Sorry I hope I haven't missed anybody out, I am a little lost after a few days away.

Think I remember someone asking why I had changed from anatgonist to short and whats the difference. Anyway my first cycle was an antagonist and I didn't respond well so ended up with a converted cycle and didn't want to risk that again. Remember though everyone reacts differently and IVF is such a personal thing in regards to response. The difference is that with the antagonist (cetrotide) it blocks ovulation which is why it is introduced when your follies are a certain size. On the short protocol you begin you cycle with the stimms and suprecur alongside each other. Opposite to cetrotide, suprecur is an agonist which is a synthetic form of gonadorelin, so it binds to gonadorelin receptors on the pituitary gland and mimics its actions of preventing ovulation. So where an antagonist blocks, the agonist mimics. 

Think I also remember someone mentioning why some are scanned earlier. There are a couple of reasons for this one being the antagonist will have a 5 day scan because of the need to introduce cetrotide and another reason is to keep an eye on those with a high AMH! 

Oh just went to post and seen yours Daizy. So sorry you are feeling down. What day of stimms are you on today? Hope there is time left for more to develop and remember it does only take one


----------



## kara76

Daizy big hugs, the antagonist is known to produce less yet better quaility eggs so maybe this is why, see what the next scan says as more might pop up

Pix how's you and you queenie

Kitty great news on the scan hun


----------



## PixTrix

Hia Kara, I'm much better now that I've started thanks and glad to see the back of a very horrid AF. Damn pill!!


----------



## josiejo

Best of luck for tomorrow Mrs T.

Looking good Kitty, fingers crossed for Wednesday.

Daizy, sending you loads of hugs, fingers crossed for your next scan.

Pix, you certainly have had a week and a half. Bet you are glad to have started now.


AFM, scan went well. 7 out of the 8 follies are at the right size with the 8th just a bit behind. I was told that EC would be Monday and to wait on the call to arrange time. By 4.45 I was starting to think they had forgotten about me but I finally got the call at 5.15 to say EC would now be Tuesday. 
The crazy hormones kicked in and I got all upset for the day being changed, how stupid is that. It is DH birthday on Monday so I had decided it was a good sign having EC that day, as if that makes any difference to the outcome. Anyway, crazy hormones have calmed down and I am looking forward to a relaxing weekend and drug free Monday. 

Has anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend?


----------



## PixTrix

aw Josie, damn those hormones! Brill news about your scan sounds great and hey an extra day will give that 8th follie extra time to catch up. Sounds like a good plan to have a relaxing weekend. Not sure what I'm going to do other than give my poochies some much needed time. We've left them for one thing and another far too much recently so they could do with extra cwtches and Suzie had a time of it at the vets today getting jab, kennel cough, and glands sorted and they found a heart murmur so lots of spoiling.


----------



## josiejo

Awww poor Suzie, how old is she Pix? My older dog Harvey has a heart murmer too though it is very mild at the minute so doesn't need any treatment, he also has arthritis. Is she going to have to have any treatment for it at the moment?


----------



## PixTrix

Aw poor Harvey's with a heart murmur and athrititis, good his murmur is mild. Do you give him anything for his athritis, like glucosamine? Suzie was only 4 in October and thankfully they said its very mild only 1 or 2  on a scale of 1 - 6. The vet said she may never have a problem with it and is not worried as she is not a breed known to have heart problems. Doesn't stop us worrying about our furbabies though does it!

Well my hormones seem to be battling with me today! Got off the phone to my father to arrange for me to go down and give him a laptop lesson and I turned  to DP when I came off the phone and just started crying. He got all cross cos he thought my father had upset me (my dad would never upset his little girl!), but there was no reason why, it those flipping hormones invading me!

Is it tomorrow your trigger shot is Josie? What time is it? 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## bloobloo

Hi,

Mrs Thomas - what time is the ec?  hope you're ok, I dont remember anything, except the nurse leaning hard on my belly?!?!

Daisymay - stay positive I only had 1 or 2 big enough on the Friday, and they were thinking of converting to IUI, by the Monday I had 5 big juicy ones that are now little emby's   

Josie - great news on the follies!    My friend gives her dog evening primrose oil tabs or maybe it's cod liver oil tabs, anyway she swears it helps.

I'm trying to have a relaxing weekend, but cannot stop wondering how my emby's are doing.  If they did arrest do you think someone would let me know, or do they just leave them alone until Sunday when they are due to ring and give a time for ET?  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## josiejo

Pix, we give him Glucosamine with fish oil every night, he thinks they are a treat lol They are what has made him young again as 2yrs ago we thought he was on his way out, he will be 9 next birthday but when we take him to the beach he is like a puppy again. We have started giving Milo the younger dog the suppliments too as Arthritis and heart murmers are common in Cavaliers.

Oh Pix, I can so sympathise with you and your hormones, I have been up and down like a yoyo today but have decided it is a good way for DH to suffer in all of this lol 

Bloobloo, I am sure they would contact you if anything went wrong with the embies today. Try hard not to panic and relax as much as you can ready to make a lovely home for your embie.

My trigger shot is tomorrow at 9pm, we have always been lucky to be 1st in so trigger shot has always been at a reasonable time. Looking forward to drug free day, my poor tummy can't take much more lol


----------



## Kitty71

Daizy hopefully more will have happened by Monday. We were only scanned after 3 days and not even 72 hours after our first stims so it was very early. Marie said they don't expect to see too much at that stage. A few days can make a huge difference   

Hi Pix great news that you've started. Thanks for the explanation about protocols (It was me that asked why you switched) I still don't really understand it all though    

Hope everyone's having a good weekend. I'm already in my jammies and just taking it easy (or being lazy according to DP    I love laying it on thick when I'm having treatment)

k xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Quick me post off my phone and I'll post more 2moro. We got 6 eggs which we're pleased about although we were hoping for more. Still we are thankful and hope we get good fertilisation news tomorrow x


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck for the call tomorrow Mrs. T     

k xxxx


----------



## bloobloo

Good Luck Mrs T keep us posted x


----------



## PixTrix

Woohoo Mrs. T that is great news, good luck for the morning.

Its all very complicated isn't it Kitty! Though I prob went into too much info, been doing an essay on antagonists etc so got carried away!! Basically they tend to use antagonist for high AMH so those at risk of OHSS and it is thought to be the best for better quality eggs and the short is often done on poor responders. Of course AMH and everything can mean nothing as mine is quite high at 37.1 but haven't responded well yet (this time I will!)  

So how are you feeling Kitty, can you feel anything going on? When is your scan?

I'm sure your embies are doing great bloo and dividing nicely.

Hope you are having a nice weekend Josie. You're right about the hormones DH has got to suffer somehow lol Harley and Milo are lovely names and great you've got them on glucosamine. Bet it was lovely to see the young spring in his step again. I'm thinking of starting Pixie on them as she has probs with dislocation. Well I knew they were very clicky and then the vet decided to examine and out it popped I was not happy! Doesn't bother her at all though, she is my agility Queen!

How is everyone else doing?

I am glad that a 2 day solid headache seems to have gone and feeling really chilled after a nice hot bath


----------



## kara76

Wow girls you do chat

Josie good luck huni, thinking of you

Mrs t good luck for the morning call

Pix hugs hun naughtie hormones and you kitty


----------



## skyblu

Wow Mrs T 6 eggs.
Good luck for morning call
Skyblu.xx


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara. The hormones are much better tonight I let them go down the plug with the bath water lol


----------



## Kitty71

Hey Pix glad you headache has gone.

I'm feeling fine not many symptoms as usual just aches and twinges in my ovaries now and again. I have felt very tired though this cycle and have been going to bed really early. I think they put me on antagonist just to try something different although I did respond well last time albeit a bit slowly at first. In a way I'm glad because if God forbid this desn't work I'll know which suits me best.

I keep comparing the 2 which is silly really because there are other factors involved with this one. On my first cycle I was on lower stims and scanned after a week but in this I had higher and was scanned after 3 days. It's very hard not to do my own head in over it all   

Hope you all have a nice Sunday.

k xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Quick update from me and I'll post properly later. Thanks for all your messages

Only 3 of the 6 fertilised so were a bit disappointed but trying to stay positive. Transfer likely to be Tues all being well

Mrs T x


----------



## bloobloo

Mrs T - It only takes 1   , I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you 

I had an update from the embryologist today, all 5 emby's are as they should be at day 4, with 2 being a little stronger than the others.  So my transfer will go ahead tomorrow.

Anyone know why they try to do all transfers on day 5?  (I find it all confusing)

xx


----------



## binkyboo

Mrs T, as bloo bloo said it only takes one so fingers crossed. Can somebody help please, I just had a a bit of panic, when I had my supreceur on 23 dec I have kept it in the fridge, I was just looking at it and it said keep in fridge when open, have I done the right thing by keeping it in there?, this time next week I will be doing my 1st Jab!!!!!xx


----------



## Kitty71

Binky Suprecur is absolutely fine in the fridge before opening. I kept mine in the fridge as soon as I got it as it came straight out of the fridge in the pharmacy and I wanted to keep it cold, but it makes no difference before opening.

The instructions are just stressing that it must be refridgerated once opened.

k xxxx


----------



## josiejo

Mrs T, try to stay positive. As the others are saying, it does only take one. I will have my fingers firmly crossed for you.

Binky, I had a similar panic on my 1st cycle. I don't think it takes much to make you worry when you are going through this.

Bloobloo, that is great news that your embryos are doing well, best of luck for transfer tomorrow. I think they like to do 5day transfers as they have a much better idea on which embies are the stronger ones but I could be wrong.

Kitty, I think it is very natural to compare cycles even though they are completely different. 

Pix, I like that you have let your hormones go down the plug hole lol I hope you have remained sane today.

Kara, thank you for the good luck message. Hope you are and Tyler are doing well

AFM, I have my trigger shot at 9 tonight, then early night tomorrow ready for EC on Tues. Starting to get very nervous now but I am sure all will be ok.

Took DH to Olive Tree at the Celtic Manor for a birthday lunch today and  we are both still so stuffed. Food was amazing and we ate far too much  dessert, I did somehow manage to find room for the handmade truffle that came with our coffee and tea.


----------



## binkyboo

Thanks!, get stressed before I have any hormones!!!! xx


----------



## Kitty71

Binky   

Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow Josie.

Talking of stress - DP is driving me crazy today, I started crying out of the blue this evening over laundry, my tummy is really sore from the Cetrotide and I've got a banging headache. I'm going to have some apple pie then go to bed    even the skating is annoying me!!!

k x


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Mrs. T, praying these are your lucky 3. Good luck for ET

Oh Kitty sounds like a rough day today. Hope the apple pie cheered you. Hope your headache goes, mine is back tonight and I can't stop yawning! So easy to compare with diff cycles but every one is different.

Sounds like you had a nice day Josie. I stayed at the Celtic in November and the food was so nice. Enjoy being drug free and good luck for EC. Oo just realised the time, hope your trigger went well. Hmm have I remained sane today - well put the washing in to go back and find I hadn't put it on, then put my glass of water in the micro instead of my wheat sack lol

Great your embies are doing well bloo. They usually do a 2, 3 or 5 day transfer. It great that you are able to do a five day and should have some good blasts

So close for you now Binky

Can't wait for tues for my first scan, just hope there's something going on cos it don't feel like it! Anybody else there on tues?


----------



## Kitty71

OMG,

Sorry for the me post I'm having a meltdown. Just had a client  who was the B**ch from hell on the phone and after the call I actually screamed in the office    the girls are all talking about when they potty trained their children and I feel so sad and excluded. I just want to go home and crawl under the duvet.
k


----------



## binkyboo

Big hugs Kitty xxx


----------



## jo1985

big hugs kitty x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all, feeling more like myself today thankfully

Josie - loads of luck for EC tomorrow x
Pix - good luck for scan, you must be thrilled to be starting
Kitty - hope you are feeling better, bloody hormones eh! Good luck for scan
Daizy - good luck for scan today
Bloo - Good luck for ET, getting to blasts is great news
Binky - I keep getting confused when I see your posts because we have the same pic, lol. You must be excited now
Kara - thanks as ever for the expert advice, where would we all be without you
Hi to Queenie, Sammy and anyone else I've missed. So busy its hard to keep up
Thanks to everyone else for all your good wishes

Well, EC went well although they couldnt reach two of the follies because they were too close to an artery or something.  They had to pierce the wall 4 times so I'm on antibiotics for good measure. DH did my gestone yesterday bless him. He is scared of needles so it took a lot of courage and I felt a bit funny afterwards - I just think he made me super nervous!

We were both disappointed with 6 eggs and 3 fertilised but we are feeling a lot more optimistic today. Got the call this morning to confirm that all three are growing, 1 slightly behind. So ET is confirmed for tomorrow where hopefully we will have 2 put back. Woo hoo! So relieved to get this far.

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

Kitty you poor girl, big hugs. 

Josie how ec goes well

Pix how's things


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck tomorrow Josie and Mrs. T.        

How did your scan go today Daizy??

Thanks for the hugs girls. Still feeling like poo and ovaries uncomfortable almost to the point of being painful but hopefully that's a good sign.

k xxx


----------



## Queenie1

pix good luck for scan tomorrow.

josie good luck for ec tomorrow.

mrs t good luck for transfer tomorrow.

kitty hope your are feeling better this evening   to you. 

bloobloo good luck for transfer tomorrow. 

binky 

hope i haven't left anyone out. good luck to all this week.

afm sorry for being awol lately have been struggling a bit as it would have been ec and et this week. any way have had good news today and dh has been given the 3rd feb for his op so i can now start looking at dates to when i can do tx next. 

would like your advice ladies. would you do tx before a holiday to spain otd would be 2 days before flying. or would you wait till get back and do tx then. just not sure whether it would be best to wait incase i get a positive and then have to fly and i drive when in spain. 
thanks for your opinions.


----------



## jo1985

queenie i personally wait go on hol relax and come back ready to do tx i did it that way in august i came back fresh faced and ready to start but only you will know whats best . So glad you hubby had his date x


----------



## kara76

Kitty sounds like your ovaries are busy

Queenie I think I would probably go on hols get nice and refreshed both u and hubby, drink, have fun and come back and start but my friend only u can decide


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie, good news that DH has his op date. I personally wouldn't want to fly if pregnant, and I think the hol would do you both good after all you've been through, but as the other girls said only you can decide. PMA make the most of your hols before you've got your hands full with a baby !


----------



## Kitty71

Queenie I wouldn't want to fly either if newly pregnant and I think going before would help you both to relax and destress after the last few weeks. You can always go away again late in the year   

xxx


----------



## josiejo

Queenie, I am with the others. It probably feels like you are having to wait even longer but just think how relaxed you will be after your holiday. It also gives your DH extra time to recover from his op. It is great news that the date is pretty soon too.

Pix, best of luck for your scan tomorrow.

Mrs T loads of luck for ET

Kitty, sounds like you have had a rubbish day. I hope you are spoiling yourself this evening. When is your next scan?

Bloobloo, hope transfer went well today.

Thank you all for the good luck messages. My bag is packed ready for the morning and I am ready to head to bed to watch Glee at 9. I didn't sleep too well last night worrying about EC and even dreaming about it so not holding out for a great night tonight, maybe me being really sleepy will help make the sedation work even more lol


----------



## Queenie1

thanks all for your opinions.
i'm thinking about after hols. if we did tx before holiday it would be in april before easter. ( we go away in easter hols) if we do it when we get back it will be starting mid may. i think i would worry if we had a bfp before holiday in case anthing happened, and if we had bfn then it might spoil my holiday. another thought i have had is those who go abroad for tx fly when on 2ww or after otd. ooh so hard to what to do part of me just wants to do tx asap, but part of me is thinking another month won't hurt waiting. i will also worry about the drink dh will be having  whilst on hols and the effect on his sperm
sorry for the waffle just helping me make a decision posting it here with you guys as you understand. thanks for listening.


----------



## skyblu

Queenie - so glad dh has a date for his op,and not to far away neither,3rd of Feb will be here in no time.
As for the hols I agree with the girls do tx after, as you both need a holiday and chill and i don't think a few beers will harm your dh swimmers.
Best of luck on your decision. 

Pix - good luck on your scan.

Josie - good luck for ec.

Mrs T - good luck with et

Big  and 
Skyblu.xx


----------



## PixTrix

So pleased that DH has a date Queenie and you can start planning tx again. As for me I would go after a holiday and be nice and refreshed for tx. With whats been going on you could both do with a good break and that being before tx could be all the difference for that BFP. I think that if you get a BFP, it could be quite a worry about you thinking about flying. Having said that, yes there are people that fly after tx abroad. Hard decision for you, as I know how rearing you are to start again now.

Lots and lots of luck for lots of lovely eggies Josie.

Hope transer went well Bloo and you are getting lots of rest,

Lots of luck for et Mrs. T

How are you Skyblu, where are you at with adoption now?

Big hugs Kitty, its not easy, but just think you could very soon have your BFP. Sounds like you got some good follie growth going on.

How are you doing Daizy?

AFM thanks everyone for the good luck, not sure I've got much going on but only the scan will tell, I so hope I will be surprised. Had a busy couple of days, did a load of cooking to freeze yest for the 2ww which will mostly consist of sausage, lamb, chicken, and beef casseroles and spag bol lol


----------



## bloobloo

Hi,

Well it's game over for now!  ET wasn't smooth, my cervix wouldn't/couldn't dilate for the catheter to be inserted, they tried various things and it got quite painful, they couldn't try anymore as they thought it may go into spasms.  I have to be referred to a gynaecologist for an op.  My 2 beautiful blasts (one was even starting to hatch) are now on ice.

I am absolutely gutted!!!!  I haven't slept all night, the simplest part of the process and this happens!  I even have a photo of them, which made it all the more real!

Mrs T - good luck for ET
Josie - good luck for EC

Hope everyone else is OK xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh bloo sending you big hugs. You must be so disappointed. Thank goodness you could freeze them or you'd feel like all this was for nothing. Take care x


----------



## josiejo

Hi, just a quick me post.

We are totally amazed to have got 12 eggs, much better than we had hoped for. DH sample was fine too so we will be able to use fresh sperm this time. Didn't seem to get as much drugs as last time as I was certainly more aware of things and remember much more. Feeling very sleepy now and a little sore, been in my pj's since I got home with DH running after me.

Will pop on later when I am more 'with it'


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well done Josie! You must be thrilled

Afm, 2 embies on board so I too am taking it easy with DH running around after me. 

Mrs T x


----------



## PixTrix

Oh bloo I am sorry that you have gone through this how gutting I know it easy to say now but sure is best to wait until the time is right can you imagine how worried you'd feel now had they eventually succeeded with et and your uterus had gone into spasm. For the time being they are in the best place and it really is great that they've made blasts and a great freezing quality all is not over yet, just a little delayed big hugs.

Wow Jose, didn't you do well congratulations. Rest up and be pampered and good luck for morning.

Congratulations Mrs. T here's to keeping sane in the 2ww and a lovely bfp at the end of it.

Afm scan went really well with around 15-20 follies on the left with a lead of 12mm and around 14-20 on the right with a lead of 13mm majority measured 11mm. Too many to count accurately. I thought I was feeling uncomfy but was putting it to the back of my mind after having a no response cycle I didn't want to get my hopes up and now I know how many are there boy do I feel uncomfortable! Back on thur for a scan which will be day 9. Been having high protein and lots of water but will have to up even more now to keep nasty ohss away so bought some complan to have as a breakfast as full of protein!


----------



## kara76

Bloo I am so sorry but with the trouble they were having its best your blasts are on ice. I so feel for you , it must be so disappointing

Josie great news hun, so pleased for you. Rest up now

Pix wow wee ur a good chicken this time

Well done mrs t


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow Pix! You must be relieved to be responding, no wonder you've been feeling hormonal!  Make sure you look after yourself now x


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks kara and Mrs. T. This hormonal chicken is going to lay some eggs lol Now know why I feel so utterlrly worn out and I was worried about only being on 300 of menopur


----------



## PixTrix

Aw just watching the Chase and the woman on there wants to be able to use some of her share of the money for her best friend cos she can't have children oo choked me up!


----------



## josiejo

Wow Pix, that is a lot of follies, fantastic that you are responing so well

Mrs T, conrgats on being pupo. I hope you manage to stay sane.

I have just had a call from the embryologist, with good and really bad news. 11 of the 12 eggs were mature, best result I have had. The bad news is they were only able to find 5 sperm good enough to inject, they even got what was left in storage out but had no joy there. I have now agreed to have the other 6 eggs frozen as it didn't seem right to disgard them. My PMA has disapeared now which is silly when there is potentially 5 embies. 

Oh I hate this stupid rollercoaster and would really like to get off now.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie, you can get off this stupid rollercoaster soon - when you are pregnant PMA ! I know you must be disappointed but 5 (plus eggs in the freezer) is still a fab result. Keep your chin up, you are prob feeling pants after EC and I'm sure you'll feel a lot better tomorrow. Good luck for the fert call x


----------



## PixTrix

Aw big hugs Josie, I can understand your dissapointment but as you say 5 potential embies is brill and you will have eggs awaiting for a potential sibling. Good luck for the morning big hugs


----------



## Kitty71

Hi girls,

Josie sending you a    and good luck for the call tomorrow. I'm sure you will have 5 lovely embies by morning.

Wow pix you must be fit to burst    start packing in the protein!!

I've got my 2nd scan tomorrow and I do hope I've got a good crop. I feel very uncomfortable this cycle and have had to take paracetemol a couple of times to take the edge off. 

How are you Mrs. T? Gone loopy yet   

Hope you are ok Daizy   

Love to all,

k xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck for tomorrow Kitty, it sure does sound like you may have a good crop in there. How many did you get last time?


----------



## skyblu

Well done Pix, I sent you a msg on the endo site.
Good luck for ec.

Mrs T congrats on being pupo

Kitty good luck with your scan

Josie so sorry things didnt go to plan but 5 embies is good and you still have 6 eggs for another baby.
good luck for et.

Bloo, big   

Skyblu.xx


----------



## PixTrix

thanks skyblu


----------



## PixTrix

Hope today has brought you good news Josie.

How was your scan Kitty, hope all is well

Sorry for TMI but I am having bowel probs lol not constipated but flippin nora it puts pressure on my ovaries to sit and go to the loo, ouch. Thankfully 3 attempts later this morning I have managed to go. Lots of juice and grapes for me today! I am being a tired miserable cow today lol was going to have a pj day but they gone too tight and uncomfortable so have got out my baggy lap trackies and thought I better give a good clean before I bloat anymore, cos won't be doing anything from next week lol


----------



## josiejo

Bloobloo, I am so sorry I totally missed your post. How are you today? Thinking of you   

Kitty, I hope scan goes well today.

Pix, I am not surprised you are worn out with all that follie growing going on. 

Daizy, how are you?

Mrs T, I hope the next 2 weeks go quickly for you and that you get your BFP


AFM
Thank you so much for the kind words yesterday, was in a lot of shock. Although we are having treatment for male issues the focus has always been on me and making good quality eggs that we had stopped worrying about the sperm. DH has been eating so well, taking lots of suppliments and is the healthiest he has been so it just goes to show.
Anyway, Embryologist has just called and out of the 5 they injected 3 have fertilised, massive relief. I am back tomorrow for transfer, got my fingers crossed that they keep growing nicely.


----------



## PixTrix

Its not surprising you were in shock Josie.  Today is a fresh day and you have 3 embies, lots of luck for tomorrow and I'll look forward to sharing some of the madness of the 2ww with you!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning girls,

Kitty - hope your scan went well
Pix - you really are suffering bless you, it'll be worth it in the end
Josie - great news on your embies. Hope your not feeling too sore after EC. Good luck for ET tomorrow. Are you having one or two put back? Hope you get your BFP too, won't it be wonderful if we are pregnant together. Best of luck

Hope everyone else is ok
Mrs T x


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Mrs. T so hope its going to be worth it. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'm ok thanks Pix, being a right lazybones today. I'm lying on the sofa in my PJs with DH looking after me. Take it easy x


----------



## Kitty71

Had scan today and everything all was fine. Got 11 follies and lead is now 18.7. The rest are all nice sizes but there are 2 tiddlers that are just 8. They are going to call me today and let me know whether EC will be Friday or Monday. I'm hoping it will be Monday as that will tie in nicely with the time off I've organised and gice the little ones some extra growing time. Got Ovitrelle this time so another new drug.

Josie good luck for tomorrow and great to hear you have 3 lovely embies     

Pix glad you managed to go    I have the same problem and started taking Lepicol before tx but stopped now because I don't know if it's safe. All Bran is working pretty well now.

xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - glad that scan went well. Ovitrelle is much easier than pregnyl, especially as I had to do trigger shot at 4.30am!


----------



## PixTrix

Thats the way Mrs. T take it nice and easy. Oh my word a 4.30am trigger shot flippin nora lol

Thats great news Kitty. Glad the all bran is doing the trick, I think sennacot is safe. They thought I may be Monday so if you are I may see you. I was kind of hoping mine is tue as I have already cancelled the dog grooming last tues for my scan and the only other day they had is Monday so provisionally booked in. I guess they'll be able to tell me more tomorrow. I can't stand my poochies being scruffy, buut of course EC more important so if got to will have to cancel again!


----------



## Kitty71

Blimey Mrs. T that was early!!

I may see you on Monday then Pix. Funny isn't it how we try and fit things in around TX. Things never go according to plan though eh.

k x


----------



## kara76

Josie great news on your 3 embies yay

Pix fibregel works well

Kitty good news on ur follies


----------



## PixTrix

ah thanks Kara, think i should stock up in case!

Well I had choc complan for breakfast and used milk rather than water for the extra protein and DP has just made me lovely poached eggs so I am full of protein today and chicken tonight lol


----------



## Kitty71

Thanks Kara I'll check out the Fibregel.

Jodie just called and I'm in for EC on Monday, don't know time until Friday.

xx


----------



## josiejo

Great news Kitty. I was given Ovitrelle this time too, I think all of the medication should come prefilled in the syringe like this, so easy. I hope you don't have to stay up too late to have it.

Pix, how often do you get the dogs groomed? I love it when mine get done as they look smart and smell lovely. Milo my youngest pooch is the stinkiest dog I have even known, I only bathed him on Sunday and he stinks again already lol The dog groomer is the only person Harvey lets near him with a comb or a brush, he hates it and turns a little grumpy.

Another couple of good things for constipation is flax seeds, a teaspoon in the morning, loads of water and kiwi fruit, and move around lots too. I have suffered really bad in the past and these were all suggested by my Crohns doctor.

Mrs Thomas, I hope your DH is running after you lots. Do you have much time off work?

My DH done a good job of the 1st gestone last night, didn't feel it at all but I am feeling it today. They didn't give us any medi wipes as apparently there has been research saying that you don't actually need them. I am going to try and get some at the chemist and in the mean time I have some left over from last time. 
I was supposed to be going to the filming of a new stand up show in Bristol tonight but after 2 nights of virtually no sleep I really can't face it. Feel bad as the tickets were in my name so my 2 friends that were coming with us can't go either now.
Think we may pop down to our caravan in Cornwall on the weekend to get some sea air and tire the dogs out. I really need to get some photographs for my course, I don't think I have picked up my camera since New Year.


----------



## PixTrix

Oo great news Kitty, good luck for Monday, I hope your trigger is at a decent time! Yeah may see you there, you right its mad how we try to fit things in around tx but can never go to plan.

Ah thats a shame about the show Josie, but you be far better resting, your mates will understand. Well done on the gestone. Oo I love kiwi fruit so thats good. I get the dogs done every 4 weeks, yep they my pampered poochies!! I always say they at the hairdressers more than me. I'm lucky with a poodle and bichon that they don't tend to smell with their fur type, I just like them looking pretty and its like sending them to creche for a few hours peace lol It be lovely for you to go to Cornwall, how lovely having your own caravan. We stayed in Cornwall for the first time last year and it was in a caravan and I was so worried that I'd miss a hotels cooked breakfast every morning but it so converted me, it was beautiful. Loved it so much that we are going to go back this year and I usually like to try somewhere different every year. Do you rent your caravan out? Last year we rented privately and we would do the same this year.

Well heres my story for today. Was fed up because my heating had conked and rushed home from tesco for the plumber who left the flipping gate open and Suzie legged it out the gate and through a neighbours garden that goes straight on to the main road. So legged it after her and slipped on the ice on the neighbours path and come down with a bump, didn't feel it at the time cos I was so focused on finding Suzie. Who while I was running up and down the main road to find her, had made her way back home to see the boiler man!! So feeling rather sorry and ouch for myself tonight and am now going to officially SCREAM lol ah thats better!

Ovitrelle sounds fab ladies. I used to love the gonal f because they were prefilled.


----------



## Queenie1

josie fab news on your embies good luck for tomorrow.

mrs t well done and rest up on your 2ww.

pix glad app went well. sorry to hear about your fall hope your ok and resting.

bloo so sorry sending 

afm thanks again for all your kind messages and opinions. spoke to jodie yesterday to cancel feb's tx and asked about doing tx in may and she said that they would have to ask hopsital management if i could take tx over april as treatment has to been done by april end of the financal year. anyway got call today and as it was a medical problem then i can do tx after april when dh is better. i will be kept at the top of waiting list but will have to go back and have another planning app.


----------



## PixTrix

Hia Queenie I was just thinking about you and was going to text! I'm ok thanks. I treated myself out of boots points to a couple of homedics shiatsu massagers so got my feet on one and the other is for my back, pure bliss! That is great news about your tx. A good thing to go back for another planning appoint, are you going to book it for around March time? So pleased they are going to keep you at the top of list. Just think the warm weather should have arrived by May, lovely time to do tx. I'll be counting the days down with you for you to start.


----------



## Queenie1

thanks pix. haven't thought about when to book planning app. will see once dh has had the op cos last time it got cancelled 3 times. all i don't need now is my school to have it inspection when i have planned tx.

i'm so gutted that i'm not doing tx with you. you tx seems to be going well. hope scan tomorrow goes well. 

well done you for treating your self. it sounds lush just what you need. 

off to watch a film on tv with dh now speak again


----------



## PixTrix

Aw hopefully it will run more smoothly this time in regards to DH's op. Hopefully won't clash with inspection, but you will need to come first. Who knows we may end up doing tx together anyway! Thanks for the good luck for tomorrow, enjoy the film and will chat soon.


----------



## kara76

Josie do the gestone laying down with your knees bent and make sure you rub the area firmly afterwards for a good 15mins or more, tesco do the wipes just ask at the pharmancy, I used them and brought my own

Queenie so glad you can carry over your cycle, might be an idea to get written confirmation on this. Does that mean that funding could become as issue again if so I will fight again, I'm at clinic tomorrow so will ask

Pix you sound very upbeat which is great, I know how long you have waited. We shall lunch when its your 2ww

Hiya everyone else

Bloo still thinkinh of u


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara, out of the 3 cycles this is the most upbeat that I have felt all the way along. Althought have started worrying about ovulation tonight because I have had the most EWCM that I have ever seen but know that this is normal so pushing my paranoia away! I will look forward to lunch on my 2ww and a good catch up with you and lots of fun with Tyler.


----------



## Daizymay

Hi everyone,
What a busy week for everyone.
Pix - hope ya butt isn't too bruised - my 15mth retriever has just leart to 'open' our gate and do runners...it's a mare!
Mrs T - congrats on being PUPO - rest up hun - everything crossedx
JosieJo - i know what you mean bout wanting to get of the rollercoaster - you've done fabulously tho - 3 embies - what I'd give for that! Thinking of you tmrw!
Bloobloo - Big big hugs darlin'. It's so devastating when treatment doesn't go acording to plan - to have 2 blast on ice is a great achievement tho. I'm sure it doesn't feel like it at the mo, but when your ready for them they'll be there waiting for you. x
Skyblu - how's the adoption process going - i find myself thinking about it more and more these days.
Binkyboo - not long till 1st jab now - good luck x
Pix / Kitty - you pair have done mega well on the follie front...I've only got 3 and they are dead slow to grow - lead is 15mm, the others 12mm. I asked about IUI instead, but cos I'm 40 in April they didn't think I'd be able to fit my IVF cycle in so we're going for it. I feel a little robbed - I've been fighting the system for 3 years and now I feel I'm being rushed through. But of course...it only takes one and may be this slow growth will lead to better quality eggs. I'm in for EC on Monday too - waiting on FRiday call to know what time!
Got pants news today to top off my already pants week - I heard that my contract will be ending in 9weeks time - so ontop of all this IVF I've got to find a new job so I can fund any further treatment! So much for keping relaxed 
Hi Queenie, Kara, Jo1985 and anyone else I've missed.


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Daizy lovely to hear from you. I think my butt has recovered now lol its my own fault cos I'd been bragging that through all that bad weather I hadn't so much as slipped in my trusty old 11 year old walking boots that had seem me to the top of Mt. Kenya! 

An end of contract is the last thing you need as if things aren't tough enough already. Big hugs. I can understand your feelings, I know that I had more time on my side, but my first tx had no response so know how gutting it is, but you have got 3 follies so its by far not over yet and who knows you may not need another. Stick with it whilst there are follies, there is always hope.


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Daizy nice to hear from you. Sorry to hear about your contract that's stress you could do without at the moment    Hun by Monday those follies will be a lovely size and you know the old "it only takes one". I may see you Monday - are you having ICSI? I found out yesterday that they do the ICSI ladies early.

xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

I never knew that about icsi being done first kitty bang goes my request of being one of the last lol suppose it makes sense really hoping I won't be too early as we got to go well before time as dp has probs with specimen


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Pix,

Yeah I didn't know either, I think it was Marie who told me or maybe Rachel? The grey matter isn't working too great at the moment    Hope it's not too ealry for you.

k xx


----------



## josiejo

Pix, how are you today after your fall? Milo done that to me when we had the snow last Feb, we live on a steep hill so I could see myself falling flat. Thankfully someone caught him halfway down. Our caravan is just a wee tourer that we keep on a site, we got it last year when DH was working down there 2 days a week. I never thought I would like it but its so relaxing being there and we don't have to worry about the dogs. 

Daizy, sorry to hear about your contract. Fingers crossed something else comes along. Also fingers crossed for your next scan that you have had a growth spurt.

Queenie, I know its a huge dissapointment to have to cancel tx again, but May will be here before you know it. It gives DH plenty of time to recover from his surgery. I will keep my fingers crossed that it doesn't get cancelled, I think it is so wrong that they do that.

Kara, thanks for the Gestone tips. DH is a bit of a wizz at it though it is a little concerning how much he enjoys doing it lol They give me a load of wipes today.

  Kitty how are you?

AFM, Today is a good day  Out of our 3 embryos, 1 unfortunatly arrested but the other 2 are apparently perfect. The Embryologist was very pleased with them as was Arianna. They done assisted hatching on them too, which we thought had been done last time but obviously not as we hadn't signed any forms for it. They are the best embryos we have had so far.
The unit was very quiet which made it all the more relaxing. We did however have a student doctor in with us and someone who I think they said was a new doctor both having a good look down there, certainly no dignaty in all of this but I suppose it just gets worse if it works lol

So OTD is 6th Feb, which is a Sunday so at least I know DH will be with me all day.

Let the 2ww madness begin.


----------



## Kitty71

Congrats on being pupo Josie     

And how are you getting on Mrs. T

xx


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone,
congrats on being pupo josie,
and good luck to anyone else on 2ww,

hope all the girls cycling atm are doing ok with dr or stimming and i hope you all get your bfp's,
  hav'nt been posting much as i find it helps me with the waiting which i still haven't heard from jodie if and when recipient will be ready, but i suppose every stage of this journey will be a hurdle to get over, just glad i can come on here and see how you all cope with your journey's as it really helps.

sending some     vibes and    to everyone.


----------



## kara76

Josie yay pupo , chill time now


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - congrats on being PUPO, let's hope we stay sane during the 2WW
Pix - hope you aren't too sore after your bump! You are having a tough run lately but at least none if it is in your cycle! 
Kitty - not long til Monday, be great if there's more than one of you there
Daizy - try not to fret about no of follies, it's true that it only takes one. Sorry to hear about the job, big hugs.
Queenie - good to have a plan, hope DH's op goes smoothly
Hi Kara, keeping an eye on everyone as usual
Hope everyone else is ok
Afm, nothing to report here, just chilling out at home with DH doing very little. Back to work Monday so making the most of it.

Mrs T x


----------



## Daizymay

Congrats JosieJo on being PUPO - fab news on the two embies going back in - deep breath and relax - hard work over!
Kitty/Pixtrix - I didn't know about the ICSIs going in early for EC. In treatment planning we agreed 50:50 split - I discussed this with the nurse on Wednesday and she couldn't find anything in my notes (!!!) and said discuss it on Monday with the embryologist - so guess i could be in early or late!
I'm not sure what to do to be honest - DH doesn't have any issues - of the two mature eggs previously x1 fertilised (and arrested later) the other fertilised abnormally. We'll only have two eggs this time (if we're lucky) - just don't know what to do for the best - can we leave it up to the embryologists?


----------



## Bloobird81

Hi everyone. I hope I don't mind me jumping in. I read this thread everyday  I was hoping somebody could give me some advice. I am waiting for Af to arrive then will be starting antagonist cycle. I have Gonal F 900 pens and cetrotide 0.25mg in my fridge ready to go but I haven't been shown what to do! I'm positive I'm going to get period tomorrow as iv noticed a bit tonight,tmi sorry  it says in my info sheet that Ariana gave me that I need to contact the clinic day 1-3. They will be closed  will they have the time at the baseline scan app to show me and dh how to inject? I'm feeling a bit panicky. Iv only just recovered from a lap. Any advice would be great!!  x x x x


----------



## josiejo

Quick question, when DH done gestone tonight some of the oil came oozing out. Could that cause any problems and where has he gone wrong?


----------



## josiejo

Bloobird, not sure on what to do with the clinic being closed other than just calling 1st thing Monday or leaving a message over the weekend. I am sure someone will come along with the right answer. As for showing you how to do the jabs, they will have the time to show you, Gonal F is nice and easy. Try your best to relax.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Daizy - keep positive. it only takes one
Bloobird - hello again. Sorry I'm not with ivfwales and can't be any help but someone will be along soon with some advice I'm sure
Josie - I had the gestone ooze out on one occasion and checked with the clinic and they said it just happens sometimes. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Kitty71

Bloobird see what happens in the morning with your AF then give the clinic a ring, if you don't get through leave a message for the nurses and they will call you back (maybe not immediately but they will as soon as they check their messages)  and they will arrange for your scan. I imagine they will scan you on Monday or maybe sooner depending on when you get your full flow. 

Let the person who scans you know that you need to be shown how to inject and they will either tell you themselves or ask one of the nurses to show you. Don't panic, at your scan they will make sure are all set with your meds and a sharp box etc   

Josie my Cetrotide did that last night and I panicked. Gestone is quite viscous so maybe you just need to cover the hole for a bit before until it's absorbed?? 

xxx


----------



## josiejo

Thanks Mrs T, I can relax now lol I think he must have drew the needle out too quick.


----------



## marieclare

Great number of follies kitty, loads of luck for EC on monday 

Josie & Mrs T, well done on transfer, lots of luck to both of you for the 2ww. Josie I had this quite a lot with gestone towards the end, i think my butt was full lol. If you warm it beforehand it should help and get DH to inject really slowly, then leave the needle in place for a few seconds before withdrawing it slowly. 

queenie glad you have new dates to look forward to, hope dh recovers nice and smoothly

daizy lots of luck for EC, sounds like monday is going to be a busy day for you girls!
Pix how was scan today did they do bloods etc to check levels?


----------



## Bloobird81

Thank you!!! I just didn't expect it to come thus soon after the lap. Really appreciate the 3 of u taking time to reply. Ill see how I feel in the morning. Ur all doing so well, I got notifications to me phone so I'm reading everyday. Will post more I think when I start  xxxxx  thanks again xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yes Josie, it's great to have access to instant advice here isn't it. My DH puts his finger over the injection site straight away and I then rub it for a while. It gets easier every day though doesn't it, it didn't hurt one bit tonight. My DH reckons he's an expert now, lol. Bless him he's scared of needles so he's doing really well. 

Goodluck with your call Bloobird


----------



## PixTrix

Woohoo Josie congratulations on being PUPO, I will look forward to joining you in the madness    Sounds like you have had good advice regarding gestone. Oh there's lovely to have a place to escape to in Cornwall. By the way, have they added a day to your OTD? I'm find today thanks. Don't our furbabies get us into some scrapes!

Hi Bloo panic not. If AF is full flow tomorrow then ring them and tell them it is day 1 and they should let you go for a scan, either fri or monday. If AF doesn't arrive until Sat, then Monday will only be day 3 so you can still be scanned. May be worth ringing them regardless of if you are full flow tomorrw and tell them it is on the way and see if they will provisionally book you in for Monday. As part of your baseline scan they will check that you have all needles, sharps, a sharps box and instruct you on how to do your injections. Both cetrotide are really easy to do as they are prefilled so no drawing up and mixing. Good luck

How are you today Kitty. Oh yeah tell me about the grey matter not working, I went to the fridge with my wheat sack and stood with the door open looking for the buttons to programme it to heat the sack up then few seconds later realised that it wasn't actually the micr lol

Hi Daizy if there are a limited number of eggs then I would ask to do all ICSI, good luck

Hi Marie, scan went ok thanks they weren't concerned today a lot of the follies small and it seems that there were less today will explain more further down. Read your news on the other thread so glad all is well and sorry about the CF gene

No after effects from the bump thanks Mrs. T! thank goodness the cycle is going smoothly! Another day down towards OTD for you yay! Lots of luck

Hi Sammy lovely to hear from you, so hope that you can get going soon.

AFM scan went well today, I have been told that I have less follies than the last scan, which is a good thing lol Apparently about 10 on the left and 18 on the right. But only measurement for 10 as majority are too small and most of them aren't up to size yet, so not really sure what to expect at EC. She gave me a print out of the ones that were measured and on the left I have a 12.9, 13.8, 14.0 and 14.9 and on the right 11.1, 13.3, 13.5, 14.2 17.4 and 19.1 so now a bit worried that they won't get up to size, I know the lead is up to size but hope the others catch up without loosing that one. Feel like I am being rushed through as it was only day 9 for me, but know I have got to trust in them and they know what they are doing. So I am also waiting a call tomorrow for EC either monday or tues. I have a triple lined lining of 10.3mm. Ok have remained really positive and not at all panicked up until now, but tonight I am loosing it lol had myself convinced that I'd ovulated some of my eggs yest when I had a lot of EWCM    sorry think I am over tired and will be back to normal after some sleep if I can tonight!








Oh my word this gestone talk is getting me worried now lol not in any part of my IVF journey have injections bothered me and have done them all myself but this will be the first time that I will be doing gestone and I think about it every time I mix menopur with the green needle. Will be doing it myself, can't bare the thought of DP doing it, I need to be in control!!


----------



## Kitty71

Pix lol about the fridge    I'm not looking forward to the Gestone either those greenies are nasty looking. I'll do anything though to help my lining as I believe that's what let me down last time. I had a bit of EWCM yesterday too and have very sore nipples today    sorry if TMI, and now I'm worried too that the eggs have gone. The worry never bl**dy ends does it.

Good luck today Bloobird hope the clinic put your mind at rest today. You must be excited you'll be starting very soon now   

  Marieclaire hope you are well.

Hi to the pupo duo.

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## marieclare

Pix well done on the scan, better that than end up with OHSS for sure. That 17 and the 14s etc should catch up giving you a really nice crop.

Gestone is really ok, not too painful but I don't think I could have done it myself!


----------



## PixTrix

Morning Kitty, we'll give anything a go won't we. It will be worth it in the end. You so right the worry never ends! Did they tell you what your lining was this time? Are you drinking pomegranate juice that helps with blood flow and your lining. I have a glass of the pom wonderful every evening.

Hia Marie, sure is better to avoid OHSS! Oo its the thought of DP doing gestone that is freaking me out lol so going to have to do it myself!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning girls,

Josie - hope you're doing ok. I am so jealous of your getaway. Me and DH looked at caravans last year but we were looking as statics and they are soooo expensive we decided to keep our money for cycling. A few people have suggested parking up a tourer. We have a furbaby too and its so hard getting decent accomodation where she is allowed so its something we've been thinking about. 

Pix - great news on the scan, definately better to avoid OHSS, especially as it could delay ET. Hormones really are giving you an outing ! Standing at the fridge looking for the micro controls, lol

Kitty - I'm sure your lining must be ok so far or they would have said otherwise. I'm actually taking oestrogen as there was concern about my lining last cycle. PS PUPO duo, I like it !

No need to worry about the Gestone girls, it really is fine once the first one is over! I was adamant I would do them myself and had watched Kara's vid many times ready (I'm a bit of a control freak and DH is scared of needles) but DH really wanted to feel involved so I let him and they've been fine. 

Hi to everyone else

Afm , still relaxing at home, enjoying being a lazybones as back to work Monday (boo!) At least it will help the 2ww time go more quickly

Mrs T x


----------



## josiejo

Pix, I didn't realise you had a scan yesterday so sorry for not wishing you good luck.

Kitty and Pix, this is my second cycle with gestone and it honestly isn't as bad as you think. Like you Pix I was freaked out at the thought of DH doing the jab but he is a total star at it. I am not too sure still on doing it myself but if we get a BFP I will have to as DH is supposed to be going to London to see one of his friends at the end of Feb. I prefer the gestone by far to those horrid cyclogest which caused no end of problems with my Crohn's.

Mrs Thomas I am impressed that your DH does the jabs with a needle phobia, my DH seems to get a bit too much pleasure from doing it lol

Bloobird, have you called the clinic?

You are right Pix, they do seem to have added a day to test date, as if it isn't long enough to wait, if I hold out till then it will be a miracle even though I know there is no benifit to testing early. We got some tests the other day as they were on offer in Tesco but DH has hidden then somewhere.
I am feeling a bit rubbish today, think it is the stress filled week catching up with me. Arianna said that one of my ovaries was still swollen from EC so to take it easy which I did yesterday but with an overflowing washing basket I have just put a load on and I am done in. I do still feel tender on the right side so I have now decided that I am not moving from the sofa until this afternoon.
My brothers partner is popping over this afternoon to take me for a hot chocolate, he has just moved to Bristol and left my brother behind in Holland, My brother is planning on moving over hopefully later this year, that combined with an old buddy from college moving to Cardiff 2011 is looking good.

Not too sure if we are going to head down to Cornwall, the thought of a 3-4hrs car journey with a dog on my knee isn't filling me with joy but know I will enjoy it when i get there. If we don't go I think we will head down to Ogmore for a nice walk and so I can get some photographs.


----------



## PixTrix

Aw that ok Josie, you had far more important things on your mind. I hate cyclogest too, didn't want to do front end and they made back end bleed. Hmm maybe I will give DP a go at doing the gestone, well only if I can't reach lol wondering if it can be done stood up with one leg on a chair. Oh I'm going to have fun trying lol Now then Josie no more washing for you, I expect you to be on the sofa for the whole afternoon, well apart from going for your hot choc, very medicinal lol I've been catching up on the washing on strike next week, have frozen a load of meals too. It is quite a trek to cornwall, but would be lovely once you are there. Sounds like 2011 is going to be a good year for you and your BFP is going to be the icing on the cake. Id love to get into photography, had a nice compact camera for my birthday last year, but now want a big one as every day I am saying oo that would make a nice photo. I took a lovely photo in Cornwall last year, think it was polperro harbour and have just used one of those home done canvass box print kit things and its hanging on my bathroom wall now, I love it. What course are you doing?

Morning Mrs. T. thanks it is good news about my scan. Yeah I can't believe my hormones this time, I was never affected in this way the last 2 times, well not that I can remember anyway lol Glad to see you are enjoying relaxing. Hmm am I going to be brave like you and allow DP to do my gestone! That is worrying me more than the actual needle, so maybe not lol


----------



## josiejo

I am going to take your orders Pix and stay relaxed. That is a very good idea with filling the freezer, I should have been more organised.

I am doing a City and Guilds level 1 Photography, done an OU short course last year and really enjoyed it so decided to do this. The tutor is a bit useless and learning is at a very slow pace but the others in the class are great and we are learning loads from each other. I have a dslr which I love especially now I have a better idea on how to use all the settings. I do canvas prints as a side line to my husbands business, I really need to print some of my Cornish pics on to canvas and get them up instead of just having them on my computer and ********.

The first time we got the Gestone the nurse in recovery done the 1st jab to show DH how to do it. Have you watched Kara's video?


----------



## Kitty71

Pix my lining was 8.9 on Wednesday so it should be just right on Monday. My last cycle it was nearly 14 2 days before ET so quite thick. I know thicker is better than thinner but I don't think I had the hormones to support it. Hopefully the gestone and progynova will sort that out. I'll get some pom juice tonight I'm sick to death of Pineapple juice.

Josie that sounds a good idea to get the first jab done in the clinic. I'll check out Kara's video again too as I'll have a bash on my own.

I just tried to book a caravan in Kiln park for part of the 2ww but it doesn't open till March. I think we'll find a little hotel somewhere instead.

xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - I agree with Pix, take it easy FF orders ! After all, you dont want to do anything you would regret. Hot choccie sounds lovely though. Me & DH have promised ourselves a DSLR when we get a BFP, I'm very much an amateur though!

Pix - Same as Josie, the nurse did my first Gestone so that she could show DH. I was so stressed about DH doing the first one that I had a bit of a funy turn afterwards! Just got a bit overstressed I think. All good now though

Kitty - your lining sounds good. I cant stand nuts or pineapple but I have my dose every day, yuk. We love staying down West - and have stayed in the St Brides Hotel in Saundersfoot a few times. Its pretty pricey but stunning and the food is amazing. 

What's everyone's plan re the 2ww? Are you planning on taking the whole time off or returning to work ?


----------



## RachelC27

Hi girls, on phone so cant catch up properly yet. Hope everyone is well or at least as well as can be expected! Congrats on being pupo mrs t and josie! Hope i havnt missed any 1.

Well afm had scan yesterday............. And its twins!!!!
News still sinking in but feel very happy and blessed xxxxx

Lots of love 2 u all xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow, congratulations Rachel. I imagine it will take a while to sink in! Hope you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy x


----------



## josiejo

Congratulations Rachel, I am sure it will take a while to sink in.

Mrs Thomas and Pix, I have taken your orders and have had myself firmly on the sofa all afternoon, didn't even go for my Hot Chocolate. Bloating seems to be getting a little bit worse as the day goes on and I am so tired. I haven't had a full night sleep in weeks so that wont be helping any of how I am feeling.

Is it a good idea to stick with the pom juice and brazil nuts now I sm in the 2ww. Still not too keen on the pom juice but actually loving the brazils now, especially the chocolate covered ones lol


----------



## Kitty71

So much for "best laid plans" I knew it was going too much to plan.

Jodie just called and I've got EC on Wednesday now not Monday. She said it was to let the follies catch up. I've got to take 300iu of gonal f tonight and only 150iu tomorrow and sunday and none on monday. Got to do the trigger at 11.45 then go in for 8.30 wednesday. It's really thrown me and now I'm panicking that my lining will be too thick.

I just hope my boss will let me change my days off now too.

Sorry about the me post. I'm going to have a bath and catch up properly later.

xx


----------



## Thisldo82

Hi Everyone 

Been reading through the thread and thought it would be rude not to say hello.  Love reading about everyone's journeys and experiences. Hope to be on here more often to speak to you all, my internet is being a little temperamental at the mo though. Heres hoping 2011 is our year  and that everyone get the BFP they want


xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - glad to hear you've been resting, good girl lol. I hope the advice is to carry on with the juice and brazils cos I have

Kitty - you are bound to be thrown by the change of plans but they know what they are doing so try not to fret. I've never heard of a lining being too thick either. Don't apologise for the me post, we all need to do that now and again. Big hugs, hope your troubles go down the plughole x

Hi thisldo, welcome. The support and advice on here is priceless !


----------



## Kitty71

Thisldo welcome   

Mrs T I sat in the bath and had an in depth look at the scan print out Marie gave me, and I think they are right and the smaller ones will benefit from 2 more days. I promised myself I wouldn't try and predict things this cycle but it's so difficult   Waiting for my boss to text back and going to the hospital in the morning for more drugs so all good and panic over    

Rachel wow more twins!!! Have a fantastic pregnancy   

xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Glad you are feeling better Kitty x


----------



## kara76

Welcome this

Kitty your lining can't be too thick, mine was 17mm of something mad last cycle. So put that worry out of you mind.
Lots of nice places, If u want hotel I can point you to places, lots of caravan parks too

Rachel congratulation, wow clinics twins rate must be through the roof lol


Pix hope ur well huni

Mrs t and josie hope your chilling


----------



## sun dancer

Evening all  
kitty & pix well done on ur follies 
josiejo congrats on being pupo hope ur chilling out loads and having plenty of rest 
welcome thisldo u will get all the advice u need on here its brilliant 
congrats on the twins rachel bet u r over the moon even tho it hasn't sunk in yet 
I know i hav prop missed sum so sorry but im useless remembering everyone hope u r all doing ok x
afm i hav got ec moro morning @ crmw got 3 gd size follies & 3 smaller which is so much better then last time really wish i had a few more but hey it only takes 1 so trying 2 keep positive x


----------



## Thisldo82

all the best for tomorrow sun dancer , like you say it only takes one x


----------



## josiejo

Kitty, they changed my EC from Monday to Tuesday at 5.30pm last Friday and it stressed me out too. I was also in a panic about lowering the dose of Menopur, everything turned out perfect for me. 8 follies at scan on the Thursday and come Tuesday they got 12 eggs. It doesn't take much to stress us out when going through all this

Sundancer, best of luck for EC, fingers crossed for a good few eggs.

Welcome thisldo  

I had a huge row with DH when he got in from work, prob mainly my fault as I was grumpy but he was too so we will blame him lol Anyway he is back in the good books as he brought home a tub of Phish Food, its good for mood booster.


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck sundancer   

Just realised new EC date means I can go to the meet now so that's cheered me up.

Josie enjoy the B&J's. 

xx


----------



## jo1985

wow busy on this thread now with all u girlies cycling . still reading and keeping up with u all but not posting much as nothin going on with me

just wanted to say congrats to rachel on the twin news seems to be a run off twins  lately enjoy ur pregnancy . xxx

hi to rest off u all and hoping dr stimming ec and et goes fantastically well for u all xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick post to say goodluck to sundancer for tomorrow in case you didn't see my message on the other thread. Be thinking of you tomorrow, keep us posted x


----------



## Jule

Sundancer good luck for tom.

Rachel congratulations on your twins how exciting.

Kitty good luck for next week a few more days won't hurt prob do the follies the world of good


----------



## RachelC27

Thanks everyone! Yeah defo high twin rate at clinic, hope they dont get in trouble with ****! X


----------



## PixTrix

soz just a quick me post as I am just home from a friends are can hardly keep you awake but want to update you about today (or yest now!) will catch up properly with you all tomorrow.

Was just about to go into acu when clinic rang and to my surprise they said that they weren't going to book me in for EC on Mon or Tues now and that they want me to go for another scan on Monday. I am very pleased about this as I was concerned about the smaller follies so plenty of them to catch up. Strange that they spoke to the doc in thurs scan who said will have EC Mon or Tue then in a meeting today decided to have me in for another scan. To be honest I think they are flat out busy and finding it difficult to fit everyone is because when I spoke to the receptionist to book the scan she said that they are so busy there at the mo that not only have they double booked scans but they are now booking afternoon scans which they don't normally do. I am so very relieved that I am going back for another scan before EC, as I felt that the decision they made it thur wasn't right. So for Sat and Sun night I am to drop my menopur down to 225 and got scan at 11.45 on mon, so damn not around for dog grooming anyway!

Hmm that wasn't such a quick post after all!

Good luck all more personals after some attempted sleep. Worn out tired, but aint sleeping great!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning Pix, glad you got the extra scan you wanted


----------



## Daizymay

Hi,
I think you're right Pixtrix - clinic seems very busy - I was triple booked for my scan last wednesday. Originally I was booked for EC yesterday (Fri) and they moved me to monday. I understand they have a meeting on a friday afternoon to review all cases and this is why some are pulled back/pushed forwards. I was feeling rushed too - so glad I got moved to monday. It's really unsettling though - but guess that's the nature of the game. 
RachelC27 - It was so lovely to come back onto FF in the new year and see your BFP - how fab that's now turned into twins. I well up everytime I read a success story - it gives me hope and keeps me focused - so pleased for u!
Thinking of you Sundancer - guess you're on the table as I type!!
Welcome THisldo82 - this is a fab place for support, advice and friendship.
Mrs T - do i detect you're thinking of taking another week off? I planned to take the whole 2ww off, but have booked work wrong, so just taking the wk after ET now
Kitty - Wednesday will be fine - know what you mean about being thrown tho - it really doesn't take much.
So glad to hear of others doing stupid things (fridges n microwaves etc) - I've come home from work with the front door wide open twice, back door unlocked 3 times and car windows left open in the rain - I thought it might of been a sign of alzheimers! V relievied it's not just me.
Hi everyone else.


----------



## marieclare

Pix good news about EC being delayed, I think you will feel a lot more settled if you see some bigger sizes on the scan on monday. Are you on cetrotide?


----------



## marieclare

Oops just checked sig and saw its suprecur. Same thing anyway - will keep you from popping while you have a few more days growth


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, welcome Thisdo!
Congratulations Rachel!
Mrs Thomas, I know what you mean about our pics, I fancied yours for a while, as I have a westie so I thought it would be a good one!, hope you are ok on the two ww, and you josie jo. Kitty hope you are ok, and everyone else who has things happening at the moment, I am quite proud of my self for doing those personals and remembering things!!!!!!!
Well, I start on the supreceur tomorrow, my friend who is a nurse is going to do the 1st one, DH is going to watch and then he will do the second with her watching him!!, and then he will do them. Is there a best time to do them, I was planning about 7-7.30ish in the night. I have been pretty calm until now, just starting to get a bit nervous, it doesnt help the weekend I have had so far!,went out for chinese with my friends last night, lost my fab leather gloves when I was out!, next thing went up my dads and he had been to funeral  and got very emotional thinking of my mam who passed away 8 years ago, after a few drinks, I decided to stay up with him as I wouldnt had settled last night otherwise!, and then this morning I dropped my laptop from the top to the bottom of the stairs , thankfully it still works, the front cracked but put it back in place and hopefully dh wont notice!!!!!!! Things can only get better! off to my cousins birthday party tonight so whould be fun!
Anyway sorry for morning!!!, will post when I have jabbed tomorrow. Hope everyone has a good weekend. xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Daizymay, no I have to go back to work Monday unfortunately. Will probably help the 2ww go a bit quicker anyway. I will be taking it easy though. 

Hi Marie (team yellow lol)

Hi Binkyboo, sounds like you've been having a similar madness to pix. Perhaps it's catching lol. Yes, my furbaby is a westie too, she's definately my baby. Good luck for the first jab

Hope you're doing ok JosieJo

Hope everyone else is ok, quiet on here today. 

Mrs T x


----------



## sun dancer

Just a quick post only now getting home and im so soooooo tired well we got 4 eggs lyndon is ringing later 2 let us know how many r mature well catch up moro when i know more x


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Mrs. T hope you are having a nice relaxing weekend

Wow congrats Rachel, great news

Thanks Marie, yeah will def feel more settled to see bigger sizes

Gosh what a time of it you're having binky. Good luck for starting your jabs, its really not that bad. I always do my own as it worries me having DP doing them, he's too clumsy!!

Well done 4 eggs is brill sun dancer. Hope you have the call soon and all are mature

Good luck for Monday Daizy

Welcome thisldo

How are you today Josie, hope your taking it easy

How are you getting on with the weight loss jo?

Good luck for Wed Kitty, a change does unsettle you, but it could mean a couple more eggs

Well my boiler has packed in so a very cold weekend for me without my relaxing baths    my neighbour is in the trade thankfully so he going to price up boilers on Monday so hope that it will be in for me to have my bath before EC, thank goodness we've got an electric shower


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi ladies

it's been a while and great to see this thread so busy. Sorry I haven't caught up properly yet, but just to say

Josiejo and Mrs T, congrats on being pupo, keeping everything crossed for you both xxx

Great news on your four eggs sundancer, best of luck for your call tomorrow 

Pix, glad they are keeping an eye on you with more scans, so glad to hear you have had such a good response this time, good luck hun

Congratulations on your twins Rachel, lovely news

Good luck for next week Kitty, a few more days could make all the difference, fingers crossed for you

Daizymay, best of luck for Monday

Sorry if I have missed anyone, I am thinking of you all and wish you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks for your best wishes Sarah, lovely to hear from you. Hope you are all ok, I'm amazed you had the time to post lol x

Pix, your boiler packing in too. What bad luck, I wouldve probably been in tears by now!


----------



## jo1985

hey pix weight loss slow but steady hiring personal trainer soon but may have new job so ill be busy as i kl be a nanny to 3 kids under 4 so be out in days to groups and swimmin etc but i feel diff shape which i noticed first when lost a stone last time shape more than scales diff x


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Sarah, hope you and the boys are well. Looking forward to meeting your little treasures.

Hia Mrs. T I've come close to tears, but DP has promised to boil the kettle as many times as it takes to fill the bath for me!! how I see it things can only get better and that means a BFP lol

Good luck with the job Jo. Sounds like you are doing well, slowly but surely is the way and running around after 3 little ones will help! Does that mean you'll be leaving Mr. G


----------



## jo1985

pix yeah wud mean leavin dr g he s lovely but wife hm lol issues there but overall not feelin it no more new job wud mean i got kids all day and no cleanin to do as the new family got cleaner in no ironin nothin just fun with the kids find out next wk if got it but it felt positive x


----------



## PixTrix

aw that sounds really good jo, wishing you lots of luck

is it just me or does anyone else feel like they haven't been to bed as soon as getting up, tired is not the word! oh well all in a good cause

How is everyone today


----------



## sammy75

Most nuts have high levels of Omega 3 fatty acids, which are helpful in treating infertility in general. In fact, in ancient Greek mythology, the walnut was actually tied to fertility in many ways, and it was used in fertility rites. The healthy fats in walnuts help boost sex hormones, and they can also help regulate the menstrual cycle. Walnuts also have a ton of other vitamins and minerals in them, so they can help boost fertility and your chances of implantation.

While we aren't exactly sure why walnuts help implantation rates, there is plenty of anecdotal evidence that they do. Some people think that it's the omega 3 fatty acids and the B vitamins in walnuts that help the egg implant itself in the womb.

Yams for Fertility

Here's an interesting fertility fact: the Ibeji tribe in Nigeria eats yams pretty much every day, and they have the highest rate of fraternal twins in the world. Wild yams - not to be confused with North American sweet potatoes, which are sometimes called yams - have chemicals in them similar to estrogen and progesterone. They can help a woman produce more eggs during her cycle, which is one reason the Ibeji tribe has such a high incidence of twins, and they can also help with implantation by boosting a woman's levels of progesterone in her first trimester.


have anyone tried theses foods?  as i have heard about brazil nuts but not walnuts and interesting about the yams aswell but not to sure what they taste like.

hope everyone ok and good luck to everyone with upcoming scans, ec, et and the 2ww.


----------



## Kitty71

Binky good luck for jab tonight it'll be absolutely fine   

Pix glad you got your extra scan, sorry to hear about your boiler. It's happened to me and you realise how you take running hot water for granted. Bless your DP for filling it up from kettles, it will take a few   

Sammy that's really interesting about Yams I read somewhere that they are excellent for some other benefit too but can't for the life of me rememebr what right now.

Sun dancer good luck for the call today     

Daizy good luck for EC tomorrow enjoy the drugs   

Just been for a nice walk round Cosmeston Lakes and feel refreshed and glad DP prised me out of bed    My latest freak out was worrying why I've been told to take the Ovitrelle 34 hours before EC not 36. Googled it though and it's ok, phew!!

Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone,

k xx


----------



## sun dancer

Afternoon all well lyndon rang last nite 2 say that 3 out of the 4 eggs were mature we were so so pleased he rang late morning and wow the 3 hav fertilised so we got 3 embies woo whoooo im so excited. Lyndon is going 2 ring us moro luch time and et will either b moro afternoon or tuesday   im still feeling a little sore but cant remember anything bowt ec i was totally out of it 
hope u all doing ok will hav a little read bk c how u all r


----------



## Daizymay

Sundancer that is fab news! That's given be a boost - I've only got three follies going in for Ec tmrw - I'll be soooo happy if I get one egg/embie.
Kitty - I asked Jodie about the 34/36hrs thing - it's cos we're on the antagonist cycle and not down regging like those on long protocol so they do EC at 34hrs.
Hello SarhjaneH - just saw ya sig - twins on 11.1.11 - that's supposed to be a very lucky date to be born on - congrats.
Binkyboo - I find 6.30 a good time to jab - enough time to chill after work and early enough for it to be out of the way to enjoy the evening. Good luck for later.
Hi to everyone else.
AFM - having a pants emotional day today - keep welling up at everything - think is cos I'm scared this is is the start of the downward journey on this rollercoaster! Feel pooped - running on empty. Will update after EC tmrw.
Off to buy some walnuts and yams!
Daizymayx


----------



## jk1

Evening all.....

Kitty....i can't believe you've started your next cycle....it doesn't seem like long ago we were cycling at the same time....good luck hun, fingers firmly crossed for you!!

Daizymay....i know what you mean xxxx

Hope everyone is ok and having a good weekend!!

Jo xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Well, I am officially on the rollercoaster, and have had my fab 1st Jab!   , it wasnt as bad as I thought stung a little but was fine, had accupuncture at 4pm also!!!!!!!!!! I injected at about 6.40pm today, maybe a stupid question but do I have to do it that time everynight, its just that it may vary between 6 & 7 when dh is here?? I have read you all talking about pineapple juice,and pommegranet juice and brazil nuts, what is the siginifcance of eating and drinking these, I went to tesco and bought each of them today!!!!   . Anyway hope everone is fine and whoever of us have appointments and scans and everthing tomorrow, good luck. Speak soon!! xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - good luck for scan tomorrow

Sundancer - you know I'm thrilled for you, good luck for tomorrow

Jo - hope you get good news on the job

Binky - glad jab went well. I always do mine at about 8, don't think it has to be exactly the same time but I always do cos I'm a bit OCD like that!

Kitty - I was on 34 hr trigger too, and I'm not on antagonist. Didn't question why though

Daizy - good luck for EC tomorrow, look forward to hearing about all your eggies. They don't call it rollercoaster for nothing do they! Lots of ups and downs just go with them

Hi Jo

Hope everyone else is doing ok, having a bad day myself too feeling emotional and negative. I've been moaning on the other thread so I won't bore you lot with it too. Back to work tomorrow so at least busy days will keep me from going mad (I hope)


----------



## jo1985

hi all sorry i m terrible on personals plus on my phone just hope all is going ok readin up on you all and prayin for bfp 4 u all. Thanks mrs t hope i hear soon btw i did my inj 8 pm every night as i got home at 7 tea then jab time like clock work i to have major ocd issues lol luck to all


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Sammy it amazing the benefits that can be had by certain foods and in all this its worth giving anything a go! This cycle I am taking the most supplements etc compared with previous. This includes apimist (for egg quality) which contains royal jelly, honey, bee pollen and bee propolis, selenium (implantation), co-enzyme Q10 (blood flow to ovaries and egg quality), pregnacare, aspirin (lupus anticoagulant), high strength fish oils, brazil nuts, pomegranate juice (antioxidants, blood flow etc) Hmm think theres more but can't think now! Hope you hear soon.

Glad you had a nice day Kitty. Is it tonight that you do your trigger? What time. Wishing you lots of luck

Good luck for ET sundancer

Welcome to the rollercoaster ride binky. Be prepared for the ups and downs and to loop the loop! Wishing you lots of luck, well done on your first jab

Aw Daizy hope your feeling better, there will be down days. Good luck for EC

Thanks for the good luck Mrs. T I hope today will be a better day for you. The 2ww really does play on our emotions.

Well hoping todays scan goes well and I can find out when EC is going to be getting impatient now!


----------



## Kitty71

Morning all,

Pix good luck for scan today, I wish I was having another scan now I feel like I'm going in blind now Wednesday but I guess it will just be a suprise now.

 Well done on getting the first jab out the way Binky!!!!

Hi JK nice to hear from you.

Mrs T hope your first day back goes ok and sorry to hear you've been a bit low. I'm sure you'd rather be at home but at least work might take your mind off things for a few hours. I've never done the 2nd part of a 2ww but I imagine it's pretty tough   

Thanks for replies about the 34 hour trigger, I've got mine at 11.45 tonight so not too bad. I didn't sleep well at all though last night so I'll have to set an alarm just in case I drop off. Feel like this cycle has been so much harder than the first. Been tired and emotional and had some very tense times with DP. He's as worried as I am this time and the optimism we had first time round has reduced considerably. Oh well I guess it's in the lap of the gods.

Have a good day all,

Kitty xxxxx


----------



## josiejo

Morning everyone

Pix, best of luck with the scan. Hope they give you a date for EC

Kitty, I felt just like you when my EC day was changed over the phone. I was convinced the follies would have disapeared but of course they hadn't and I ended up wioth a lot more eggs than I had expected. It is almost impossible to stay upbeat and postitve going through this. Good luck with trigger tonight.

Binky, well done on first jab, let the fun commence lol

Mrs T, good luck with being back at work, I hope it distracts you and helps you stay a bit sane. What date is OTD?

Jo, fingers crossed for you for the new job, it sounds like it will be fun.

JK, how are you?

Daizy, hope EC has gone well today.

Sun Dancer, great news on your embies, best of luck for transfer.

Sammy, I have been eating brazils and drinking pom juice but hadn't heard of yams being good for fertility. 

I think that is everyone, sorry if I have missed anyone.

AFM, I bloomin hate this 2ww! Friday and Saturday consisted of DH and I having stupid fights, Saturday one resulted in me going to bed in tears. Poor DH felt terrible and so he should have lol Yesterday was much better though as a few of my old work collegues popped round on there way to Cardiff from Bristol, ended up with 9 people in our livingroom. Was great catching up with the goss and hearing about the American roadtrip that 2 of them had done. Really took my mind off things for a while and although it made me miss them, I really re-enforced that I don't miss the job one bit.

I can't believe it is only 4 days since my ET, it feels like it was ages ago.


----------



## sun dancer

Evening all 
pix how did the scan go ?
daizymay how did ec go really hope u got sum nice eggs 
jo hope u get sum gd news wiv the new job 
josiejo im so dreading the 2ww it will b all worth it in the end fingers crossed im lucky i got my 2ww off work so thats 1 thing less 2 worry bowt 
Kitty gd luck for ec on wednesday bet u will have lots & lots of lovely eggies 
binky gd luck wiv tx hope the jabbing is going ok i hav always done mine the same time every nite 7.30 that time suited me best x
AFM Lyndon called this afternoon and my 3 embies r all doing well got 1 3cell & 2 4cell so im in for et moro afternoon and i cant wait im so going 2 chill out loads this time x x


----------



## Daizymay

Sundancer - that's fab news. All going well there will be at least 4 of us all starting 2ww this week to add to Mrs T and Jo already on it.
Hope your feeling better today mrs Thomas. Oddly, my emotions have been fine today - think DH has been more stressed than me!
Hope the scan went ok PIx.
Enjoy that last injection tonight Kitty.

I had EC today - much as expected - just two eggs. Everbody please shout 'It only takes ONE!' after three... 1, 2, 3....
So I wait for tmrws call.

If you'r going in for treatment soon...please check the following. Firstly, Have you all had your HIV Hep B and Hep C bloods done in the last 12mths. Mine were done last January 7th and cos past 12mth both DH and I had to have bloods taken B4 EC and were left to wait and wait and wait for the results to be rushed through. It was rather stress full watching the clock tick by knowing I was probably ovulating...maybe that's where my third egg disappeared too!!!
Secondly, I understand that there is a problem supplying Gestone from the manufacturer. I got the last 12 vials from pharmacy today and may have to switch to pessaries after 12days. Ask the prescribing dr to check with pharmacy before you leave clinic or like me you'll have an added hour of hassle sorting it youself - not what you need after EC!!!
Well my lovies - I have to fly - I have a needle phobic husband quaking in his boots at the thought of having to give me the first injection....any tips?
Till tmrw
Daizymay x


----------



## kara76

Daizy that's great u got 2 eggs, sending u postive vibes. Have u watch my gestone vid under karas vids on the board. Tips put the vial in ur bra 15 to 20 mins before the jab to thin the oil and make sure u rub area firmly for same amount of time after to solve the problem of getting lumps and bumps. Lay down and bend knee while jabbing this stop u tensing the butt muscle. I'm sure the instruction don't tell u this afterall they are writen by someone who has never jabbed their own ****


----------



## sun dancer

Daizy well done on ur 2 eggs sound's like u had a busy day sum thing u could hav done wiv out 
thinking of u and prying that u hav gd news moro when they phone u x


----------



## marieclare

Daizy good luck with the gestone, tell DH, straight in no messing around, like a dart    Did he watch one of the nurses do one for you first? You could draw a cross on your bum if he's nervous about where to do it! 
Then slowly with the plunger and slowly removing the needle. 
It deffo only takes one, loads and loads of good wishes for fert tonight xx

Big hugs to everyone on / about to start 2ww

Pix hope scan went well and you have a plan xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - hope scan went well. Wow, that's a lot of extras - you must rattle when you move, lol. 

Kitty - good luck with trigger and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow. Don't worry about being tense with DH, it's only fair he gets a crap time too, lol

Josie - oh dear, sounds like you've been feeling rather emotional too. I know what you mean about seeming light ages since ET. My OTD isn't til next Thurs, seems like ages away. Lots of time to go even more barmy!

Sundancer - I have replied in the other threat but sending you good luck here too (you can't have too much eh?)

Daizy - well done on your embies. Pmsl at your chorus instructions of 1,2,3  but it is a cliche for a reason - it's true! Good luck for your call tomorrow. Hope your gestone was ok

Hi Kara, Marie and everyone else

Afm, work defo helped time go quick. I was keeping an eye on the boards though, just can't post from work.

Mrs T x


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Kitty, thanks for the good luck. You'll be fine without another scan and sure you'll have some lovely eggies on Wed. Good luck for your trigger tonight

Big hug for you Josie, the 2ww sure is a tense time to say the least! Almost another day down. Thanks for the good luck

Great news Sundancer, good luck for transfer. Thanks for asking about the scan will fill in further down!

Well done on your two eggies and you know it, it really does only take 1! Thanks for asking about my scan, theres quite something to report! Could hear them stressing about gestone in pharmacy today. Hope they can sort it soon. Its a shame that they didn't realise your bloods were out of date before today.

Thanks Mrs. T. I'm glad being in work helped.

Hi Marie, hope all is well with you. As for my scan, I'm where you were I think on your first cycle! Lorraine said there is about 20 follies on each side and lots up to size the biggest at 20 and some free fluid so they did my e2 levels and sent me away with script for new tabs for OHSS to await a call to see what time to trigger tonight for ec wed and the warning that all embies may have to be frozen. Well got the call and levels are very high so they are coasting me and I have got to back 9am tomorrow for more bloods. So just suprecur tonight and hopefully levels will come down enough to consider a postponed EC. 

Marie can you remind me with what happened with you with regards to e2 levels,  how long they took to come down, how long ec was delayed etc


----------



## Kitty71

Daizy congrats on the eggs and good luck for the call.

I'm in a terrible panic now though about the Gestone. Anybody any ideas where I can get some from?? I'm happy to pay but worried now I'll maybe only get it by Thursday. I am so petrified of having an early bleed again it's the ony thing keeping my mind at rest.


----------



## Daizymay

Hi All,
Just wanted to share my funniest moment eva on this rollercoaster ride! I really don't laugh much these days, but fair play, my poor hub has just given me the most side splitting moment in history. He's a total hospital/needle phobe and had to embark on giving me the first of the gestone injections tonight. I had total confidence in him and gave him a dummy needle and orange to build up his confidence. He jabbed it once, went white as a sheet and nearly passed out. I laughed hysterically into my pillow, bum cheeks wobbling in the air... it truely was the best moment on this ride..... and you know what...about bloody time he's had a bit of the tension and stress of injecting! Revenge is sweet! Fair play, he pulled himself together and gave me a pain free jab - he's now gone for a lye down!!!! Hee hee hee!
Next stop....Karas jabbing vids... think I'd best learn to self jab my butt!!!


----------



## Daizymay

Oh Kitty darlin....I didn't mean to worry you...just thought pre-warned / pre-armed! Clinic didn't seem worried - they just said I could switch to the pessaries half way through if necessary. Can you take the pessaries?
Daizymay


----------



## Daizymay

Removed post
Offering drugs, whether free or for payment, is not allowed on the site

Shellebell


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - hope you're ok and not stressing out too much. Bloody typical eh? You worry about having enough follies and now you've got too many! Hope tomorrows test goes well and you can move forward asap. Big hugs xxx

Kitty - if you are panicking you could always phone CRMW to see if they would sell you some. 

Daizy - thanks for the laugh, we need all the laughs we can get. Bless your DH, mines the same with needles but reckons he's a pro now!


----------



## julespenfold

Kitty 

They will arrange for some when you go on Wednesday and usually enough to get you to the first scan stage. Last time this was all arranged while I was having my ec and they were sat waiting when I came out (or they send dp to give them something to do lol). I have switched before between the two (gestone and pesseries) and they have said it is not a problem.

I have also sent you a pm 

Jules x


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Mrs. T hug very much appreciated.

Very weird doing my jabs tonight with not doing the menopur and just suprecur and I even nearly forgot that, which isn't like me.

H Jules, nice to see you How are you?


----------



## Kitty71

Pix sorry I was freaking out earlier so didn't respond to your post. Hope bloods go ok tomorrow, it really was good that you got the extra scan today. I hope they don't have to delay you.

Thanks for the pm Jules   

Daizy you are going to need that gestone for the 2 lovely embies you will have in the morning. Has your DP recovered yet bless him.

Well I've just finished crying after screaming blue murder at my partner. He got it in the neck because playing on the Xbox seems more important to him tonight than worrying over medication. I love it how men just think everything problem will just sort itself out.

k xxx


----------



## Daizymay

Deep breath Kitty...It WILL sort itself out.
XXX


----------



## marieclare

Aw kitty poor thing, hope you're not too stressed    If its just pharmacy having a problem you could ask clinic to do you a private script and fax it to Healthcare @ Home, thats how they used to do it for private patients. Healthcare then ring you to arrange payment and delivery. 

Pix sorry you have this worry.    had a look back at my notes, and what happened with me was on day 11 of stims I was breathless and nauseous but had no free fluid on scan. E2 level was 13,000 and I had a high level of something else in my blood (not sure what) which made them worry about clotting. They gave me surgical stockings and talked about coasting but JE was happy to let me stay on stims that night if I felt ok. 
Day 12 they re-did E2 and I don't have the exact numbers but it had risen but was not above 20,000 so they let me go home with instructions about fluids, protein etc and to go to liverpool womens hospital if I had any worse symptoms. I did feel really ill that day but a lot may have been down to travelling. 
I had reduced stims day 12 and then coasted day 13 with just suprecur and trigger. 

I had more bloods the day after EC but I don't know the results of that one sorry but I know I felt a lot better by then. Grace also did an abdominal scan that morning to check for fluid and was happy with the results so they let me go for transfer. Hope all goes well with bloods tomorrow and try not to worry, you will be so well monitored now xxx

Girls, I have gone public on ******** tonight! If anyone would like to be ******** friends please pm me! xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Aw thanks Kitty. Men hey. My DP's favourite phrase regardless of what the issue is 'It will be fine' Which really winds me up! Hope your feeling better now. I'm sure they'll sort the gestone issue, or they'll have a riot on their hands!

Thanks Marie, I think mine must be very high then. I couldn't believe the scan pic, huge was not the word! I'll ask the actual level next time. Originally I was supposed to take suprecur and the trigger tonight, then start the drugs for OHSS but then when they got the blood results they didn't want to risk trigger. Oh well I reckon they'll be down by tomorrow! They reduced my stims on sat. The funny thing is there was free fluid but I'm not even bloated anymore and not in loads of pain (unless trying to poo lol then my ovaries go ouch!), but do feel constantly extremely tired. Right then a nice glass of milk me thinks


----------



## Kitty71

Thanks for the info Marieclaire   

Enjoy you milk Pix. I'm going to go and get a slab of mint Vienetta now to cheer myself up and help pass the time bfore trigger   

k xxx


----------



## PixTrix

How did trigger go Kitty? Hope you enjoyed your vienetta, yum. So close for you now, are you nervous and excited all rolled into one?


----------



## PixTrix

Didn't sleep wink last night so hope that I can have a snooze on way to clinic


----------



## Kitty71

Morning Pix,

I'm bricking it this time round. Didn't sleep a wink either. Actually I did sleep a bit but had weird dreams. Dreamt I had EC on this weird revolving wooden platform    very strange. Good luck today.

xxx


----------



## josiejo

Argh! Just typed a long reply and I somehow lost it before posting.

Pix, best of luck for today, I hope you manage to get a sleep on the way.

Kitty, don't worry about the Gestone, the hospital pharmacy was out of it last Tuesday but they had some in recovery and gave me enough to get to ET. When I went back there was no problems getting my full supply and they had plenty in recovery too. Try and get some rest today, I had weird dreams before mine too including them forgetting to do my egg collection and calling me in later to have it done and me lying about eating before.

Daizy, that is very funny. Your poor DH but you are right he should be having some of the stress. Best of luck for your call today

Mrs T, glad work helped you yesterday. I work from home so don't have that escape but thankfully have college tonight so some time to switch off then.

Sundancer, best of luck with ET today

AFM, nothing really happening here. Could do with a fast forward button to get me to test day but as that won't happen I am looking at various ways to distract myself but I do keep finding myself on here reading various different posts. We have decided to go to Cornwall for test day, that way we can go for a nice huge walk on the beach to clear our heads or celebrate.


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all 
pix gd luck for bloods 2day really hope they hav gone down 
kitty hope u r feeling better 2day bowt the gestone and gd luck for ec
daizy u made me laff when i read bowt ur dh lol
josiejo hope u doing ok and not going 2 mad i will b joining u 2day on the 2ww madness 
sorry if i missed anyone im not very gd in remembering everything lol 
hope u all hav a gd day


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

I am trying to keep up with u chatterboxes

Josie time machine would be handy wouldn't it

Kitty hope ur ok, its horrid to stress like that and I would of been the same, clinic will sort u hun and good luck with ec

Pix how's those ovaries girl

How's everuone else


----------



## Daizymay

Waiting for the call........waiting for the call.............waiting for the call..............arrrggghhh! Going insane here!


----------



## sammy75

Good luck pix
Hi to everyone else


----------



## josiejo

Daizy, are you still waiting?


----------



## Daizymay

Yes - still waiting Josiejo - going stir crazy!
Anyone know if there are any male indian embryologists at IVFwales. About 10.20 I hung up on a call from an indian chap thinking it was a cold call about my computer (I've had loads of them recently). Ofcourse as soon as I put phone down I panicked! 
Anyone eva waited past theire alloted call back time (mine 9-11am). Last time i was called at 8.10am!
Feeling sick!


----------



## Bloobird81

Hi everyone. Sorry to pop in like this again. Has anyone got through to the clinic this morning. Iv tried calling CONSTANTLY since 830!!!!! Nobody is picking up or there's a fault with the phones! I'm in full flo and need my baseline tomorrow


----------



## Daizymay

Bloobird - are you phoning the nurses line? Leave a msg on their ansaphone and someone will call you back before the end of the day. Let me know if you need their number I'll dig it out. (Reception is dreadful at answering)


----------



## Bloobird81

Thanks Daizymay. I see ur in a bit of a panic too. I'm pressing 2 for the nursing team but they haven't even turned the out of hours message off! Iv left a message, that was 830.I'm not going to be able to answer my phone now until 430! I'm on day 2 of AF! Ill just have to go down in the morning! Its ridiculous!!!!!!


----------



## Daizymay

Don't panic bloobird - I've sent you a private msg, but it looks like you've done all you can at the mo. The nurses will all be scanning as we speak - probably Pixtrix (hope it went well Pix). They WILL call you back! I have had calls past 6pm before now. Stressfull I know - but they'll get you in! It is really busy at clinic at the mo - when I left EC yesterday there were 4/5 couples queueing in the treatment corridor!!
Daizymay (still waiting for my call too)


----------



## josiejo

Daizy - Not sure if there is an Indian Embryologist but I am sure they would have called back had you hung up on them. My call was really late on, nearly 1 I think. Its horrid all the waiting around.

Bloobird, I think you have done all you can by leaving a message. There is a thread about people having problems contacting them here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=254691.0

They are very busy at the moment but that doesn't help you when you are trying to get a hold of them. Do you live near the clinic?

Hope you both speak to someone soon


----------



## Bloobird81

Thanks everyone, they've just called me back, she wasnt very nice, they are busy though so i shouldnt take it personal! Hope your is next DAISY XXXXXX


----------



## Daizymay

Yeh...I got the call too. None fertilised. Game over for me - gutted.


----------



## josiejo

I am so sorry Daizy.


----------



## jo1985

im so sorry daizy hugs to u xxxxx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, only a quick one as I am in work!

Daizy big hugs to you.

Hope everyone else is ok.


Well I have done 2 jabs now, today have bit of muzzzy head but dont know if thats my imagination!!!!



Hope to post more later.

x


----------



## Bloobird81

Hope ur doing ok Daisy. Gutted for u x


----------



## sammy75

So sorry daizy.


----------



## Kitty71

Oh Daizy so sorry honey    you and DP take care.


----------



## Bloobird81

Hello. can someone please let me know if a basline scan is a ultrasound one or a vaginal one, i have mine booked for tomorrow afternoon. Hope everyones doing ok. im pants and personals but i always read what your all going through and will get to grips with it soon enough, you lot really do chat tho!! lol xxxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Gosh kitty, that quite some dream. Hooe you sleep beter tonight. Goo luck for tomorrow 

great idea to go to cornwall for otd. Wish i could fast forward time for you

underway now binky, just you wait until you start doing silly things like thinking the fridge is the micro lo

oh DAizy i am so sorry there a no words that can make a time like this any less painful, but know we are here for you. I hope you can get a follow up soon and find a way forward

hope today went well sundancer

how are you mrs. T

AFM thank you everyone for the good luck. My e2 levels yest were indeed very high at 30,000 yikes but full blood count etc fine. Eagerly awaited todays call to see how much they dropped to find that theyd gone up to 31,130 but apparently theyvwould expect to see the levels peak after my last dose of menopur the night before last and should come down tomorrow so back to clinic yet again tomorrow. I wish they could be done locally and the results faxed. If they come down sufficiently they will consider ec fri. Feeling so rubbish but think that is mostly lack of sleep and dont suppose will sleep until everything settles. Trying my best to remain positive as i know things could be worse


----------



## PixTrix

Hi  bloobir it a vaginal so nice empty badder but they will gice u chance to go to loo good luck


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, still no good at doing personals so i'll try and wish people good luck as and when needed as i find this easier,
i am following all of your jouirney's tho and do wish for you all to have good outcomes,

afm jodie rang fri to plan treatment but i was in work and the mobile she tried contacting me on was in my sis car where it had been left the night before by accident so she rang dh and asked him to tell me to ring so from 2.30pm til 4.30 i rang constantly but no answer so left a message, then had a phonecall just as they were closing from rachel just to tell me that jodie had now gone home but i would be put in the message book for mon so waited all day yest no call so left another message then was called by debbie this morning to tell me that jodie is not in work til next week now and coz she deals with donors treatments i have to wait yet again but on a positive note this means that my recipient is ready hooray.

re the clinic being so busy does any know if i could be booked in for this cycle or would it be a couple more months?


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Sammy great that you have got the go ahead. Not sureq how far aheDad they are booked for ec but likely at least a couple of months. 

they were discussing call backs at the clinic today and they had 22 messages this morning to rply to and most of them fron yest and most for jodie so manic for them. Goodness knows how many more by the end of today and that without all the ladies who been scanned or had bloods done and awaiting calls for further instructions.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick one from me tonight,

Daizy - so, so sorry. Take care and hope you can plan a way forward asap, a plan gets me through tough times

Pix - good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed you get your EC Friday

Bloobird - good luck for baseline

Josie - the other half of the pupo duo, lol. Hope you are still sane, if you get one of those time machines, can I borrow it please?!
Kitty - good luck for tomorrow, look forward to your news

Sammy - yay, won't be long now

Binky - glad jabs are going well

Hi to everyone else. No news from me, still getting lots of cramping but prob the gestone. Still feels like ages to test day, still this time tomorrow I will be half way through


----------



## Kitty71

Pix I'm being a bit thick but what is E2? Good luck for tomorrow's visit, do you have to travel very far? That must be tiring for you. Fingers crossed you can EC on Friday   

Sammy that's great news that you recipient is ready, hopefully you'll be able to cycle very soon.

Wow Mrs T nearly 1 week down already   

Well EC in the morning for me. Let's hope they're not doing them on the rotating wooden platform like in my dream    I'm not taking the Ipod in with me this time, I was so busy fiddling with it instead of letting the drugs work.

xxx


----------



## skyblu

Daizy - I am sorry to hear of your news, I hope you get answers at your follow up app.
Take care 

Pix - sorry you are having probs with such high levels 31,000 plus is very high, I hope they are keeping an eye on you and all the best for ec on Fri.
Take care 

Good luck to everyone else.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## sun dancer

Daizy so so sorry thinking of hope u and dh take sum time out together x x
pix sorry ur levels r so high hope they come down moro and u can go ahead wiv ec on friday x
kitty gd luck for ec moro morning my god ur dream was a little strange lol 
sammy fingers crossed that u dont hav 2 wait long wooo whooo x 
afm had et 2day got 2 perfect 8 cell assisted hatching embies on board and when we got home lyndon rang 2 say that the other embie was gd enough 2 freeze so im very happy wiv this cycle im so so excited x x


----------



## josiejo

Just in from college and popping on quickly to wish Kitty the best of luck with EC tomorrow, will be thinking of you

Pix, sorry to hear things are going a bit crazy, hope it all calms down so you can have a successful EC on Friday.

Mrs T, if I find that time machine I will give you a shout lol

Off to watch My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding will catch up properly tomorrow


----------



## binkyboo

Good luck kitty for tommorow! Dh did 1st jab tonight and was ok, just needs more practice for confidence! Knackered tonight! In bed already watching my big fat gypsy wedding! Night all xxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Congrats sundancer on being pupo   and for you little frostie.

Binky say well done to your DH bless him.

I'm glad I popped back on you've all reminded me that Gypsy Wedding is on so going to tape it on C4+1.

xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Soz will write more tomoz but just wanted to wish kitty luck for ec, hope get some lovely eggies


----------



## jo1985

good luck 4 today kitty and anyone else with appt s x


----------



## sammy75

kitty, good luck for ec today.

well done on being pupo sundancer,

goodluck to anyone else having appt or scans etc today,


----------



## kara76

Daizy I am so very sorry hun

Kitty goof luck with ec today

Pix hope those e2 levels have dropped

Josie mrs t and sundancer hope u girls r ok


----------



## marieclare

Daizy so sorry to hear of your result, hope you are taking care of yourself   

Hey pix, wow mega high E2, hope its come down today hun and then you can trigger.   

Sammy great news that something may be happening, hope you get fitted in soon. 

Kitty loads of luck for EC today   

yay sundancer great news on ET. fingers crossed for the next 2 weeks xx


----------



## Bloobird81

Hello! just back from clinic, baseline went good. i start gonal f 150 dose tonight and then back in for another scan on Monday. 
Im going to be looking for tips for injecting! so scared. 

Binkyboo are you doing them yourself? im not sure i trust my DH, he went a bit grey i noticed when the nurse was showing us what to do!! 

It was ok in the clinic today although i was an hour late being seen to. 

Hope everyones ok, im slowly getting used to what everyone is up to! its taken weeks mind! are you all friends on ********? 

Sammy75 are you egg sharing at CRMW? 


xxx


----------



## josiejo

Hey Bloobird. once you have got your first jab out the way you will wonder what you have been worrying about. For my first ever few jabs I held an ice pack over the area I was going to jab for about 10 min but to be honest the needles are so fine, especially on Gonal F, you barely feel a thing.  I done all my own jabs except the Gestone.

Pix, hope today has brought better news so you can go ahead with EC on Friday. 

Kitty, hope EC has gone well.

Binky, great that your DH managed to do his first jab. Did you enjoy Big Fat Gypsy Wedding? I was in stitches though felt uneasy with the 6yr old having fake tan and then dancing the way they did.

Sun dancer, great news on your embies and welcome to the 2ww madness, when is your test date?

Mrs T, woop you have reached the halfway mark  No symptom spotting or testing temptation yet?

Sammy, sounds like it is good news for you. Not sure on how quickly they will start you but have my fingers crossed that it will be really soon

AFM, I am being a bit of a Mrs Negative Pants today, feeling really bloated, sore and tired again, a little PMT'd but I am sure it is just the stupid medication. I really just want to lay in a hot bubble bath then climb into bed but as that is not an option, I think I will make myself a hot chocolate and put my jamas on and chill on the sofa.


----------



## Bloobird81

Thanks Josiejo. Yes she said i was lucky to be on Gonal f. 
when are you due to test? 
I know what you mean about the Gypsys moves! shocking!! 
im off to the canteen now to buy a bottle of water  they said i need to drink 3 ltrs of water a day!!! high risk of OHSS. Im rubbish with water, does anyone know if squash would be ok? 
Hello everyone els  xxx


----------



## marieclare

Hey Bloo, squash is fine, anything as long as you are getting the water into you! Milk is also supposed to be good for ohss, and lots of protein! 
Do you have the gonal F pen? If so its ace and you should be fine. I always used ice first because I'm a wuss. 

Josie a sofa day sounds lovely, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, hope everything is going ok with your cycles,

bloobird, i'm egg sharing at ivf wales as i was already matched july last year before they stopped taking on anymore self funding.


----------



## Bloobird81

Sammy thats great. good luck with everything.

Yes its the Gonal f pen, i am lucky. i start the Cetrotide on Monday. im a wuss too! 

i want a PJ day too!


----------



## Kitty71

Bloobird squash is fine it doesn't have to be plain water. It's your actual fluid level you need to keep up so squash or water with lemon in is absolutely fine. The Gonal F pens are really easy and the needles are super fine so won't hurt you. Good luck for tonight   

Had EC this morning and we got 10 eggs. Feeling a little sore now but pleased another step is over, just got to wait now until the call tomorrow. Feeling a bit tired but DP is looking after me very well and is making gourmet burgers for tea   . 

Grace was lovely as ever and the new anesthetic as mad as ever. I've always had a patchy tongue and he said if it changes shape I should get it biopsied!!! It's actually called geographical tongue and my mom has it too but he put the fear of god in me.    So thoughts of having tongue cancer distracted me from the EC for a while - so thanks Doc something else to worry me to death!!

I'm off for a nap xxx


----------



## jo1985

ah well done kitty on ten eggs keepin everythin crossed for call tom x


----------



## kara76

Just a quickie and will catch up later

Kitty well done on 10 eggies woo hoo. Naughtie doc scaring u like that


----------



## sammy75

Well done kitty.


----------



## sun dancer

well done kitty 10 eggs is brill 
josiejo i test on the 10th feb when is ur date 
pix how did u get off 2day hope ur levels hav come down 
bloo glad ur scan went well and u will b fine wiv the injections 
hope everyone else is gd x


----------



## Bloobird81

Good luck for the call tomo kitty  thanks for the drink advice. 1st jab done! Easy!!! I only cried for 20 mins


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - woo hoo, 10 is a brilliant result. Good luck for the call tomorrow

Bloobird - glad baseline went well, the first jab is scary, but you'll be amazed how quickly you'll get used to them. 

Josie - hot choc and PJs sound good. I'd be amazed if you weren't having ups and downs. As for the symptom spotting, guilty as charged but not tempted to test early, I didn'tast time either. Hope you feel better tomorrow x

Hi to everyone else

Pix - hope your levels have dropped, thinking of you.

Afm work is keeping me busy but I'm struggling to focus at times. Am making sure I don't overdo it. I contacted the clinic about the cramping yesterday and got reassured that it's just the gestone. So at least I know we are doing that right!

Mrs T x


----------



## Daizymay

Just a quickie from me. Thanks everyone for your hugs and welldone Kitty on 10 eggs - awesome - good luck for the call.
Anyone know the best thread to find out more about using an egg donor?
Daizymay


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Daizy, hope you ate doing ok. I'm sure someone will come along soon with an answer re DE's x


----------



## binkyboo

Hi Kitty, well done on the eggs, thats fab, good luck for tommorow. Bloobird, glad the jab went well, DH did it again tonight, I cant believe I have had 4 already!!! He is nervous but getting better, I put an ice pack on it first, I couldnt do them myself!!!. I am drinking so much water thats all I am doing is weeing all the time in work, had my 1st diet coke in about 2 wks tonight, thought it went better with my sausage and chips!!!!! I have a Christmas party on Friday!!!, ours was cancelled in December due to snow, it will be weired going an not drinking, Jodie said you can have a drink on the supreceur but I think I will be too scared, just hope people wont keep asking me why I am not drinking!!. Gypsey wedding last night cracked me up - a spray tan for a 6 yr old??!!!

Anyway take care all, and speak soon. xxx


----------



## sammy75

daizy, i'm currently waiting to egg share as a donor at ivf wales, but you could also try crmw as they do egg share aswell, are you going to self fund or nhs as i'm sure jodie told me they are taking on self funded again not sure when then though. but i know that egg share is definately the quicker option if you are self funding hope this helps.


----------



## sammy75

sorry daizy, there is a thread for using donor eggs and sperm lower down on the index page.


----------



## bloobloo

Hi Girls,

Hope you're all ok!  Ihaven't had internet, and have been sulking about my ET so will try to catch up on whats happening with everyone.

I now have a follow up next week, does anyone know what the waiting list is like for the gynaecologists at the Heath?  I'm being referred to have a cervix dilatation, and this will have to be done before they can try the frosties.  I hate waiting  !!!!

Hows your 2www going Mrs T?  

x


----------



## sammy75

Hi bloo, don't know about waiting times but how come they didn't pick up your problem when carrying out smear test as I thought it was the same procedure, hope u don't have to wait 2 long and u get your embies back where they belong.


----------



## bloobloo

Sammy - it's a strange one, not sure why, couldn't bring myself to ask many questions at the time, I was so upset.  Good point though, and I've had IUI before,  I may be wrong but dont they put them in the same place as they would during IUI, didnt have any problems then.  Lots of questions next week me thinks! x


----------



## sammy75

Yes it would be same procedure for iui, ask them and maybe if they could give you another try before you have the op like a trial go so they don't defrost your embies incase it didn't work again that is if you would feel up to letting them try again.


----------



## PixTrix

Evening ladies, thanks everyone for your good luck, think I've kept you waiting long enough for an update! Well after a few personals!

Woohoo Kitty 10 eggs is fab, well done you, good luck for the morning

Well done on starting bloobird. Try not to worry about OHSS, the antagonist protocol they have got you on and dose of drugs will help safe guard from that and keep up the fluids.

So glad the clinic have reasured you Mrs. T. The 2ww wait really sucks but getting closer to OTD every day

Now then Josie throw them negative pants in the bin and get your positive knickers on! Big hugs, hope you enjoyed your hot choc and have managed to chill.

Hi Bloo Hope you soon can have your op and get your frostie on board asap. I'm not sure about waiting time but I recently waited 8 months for my lap with Mr. G. You could ring and enquire

Bet your looking forward to finding out some dates Sammy

Big hugs Daizy

Great news Sundancer. 

Hi to anyone I have missed

Well here goes a very shortened version of what has been a very stressful day to say the least lol My levels haven't gone down, they have in fact gone up to 32,000 despite coasting since monday lol JE phoned me which was a cause for concern as usually the nurses do and offered me 3 choices 1. Go for ec fri and risk being really ill for the next week and pos hosp and freeze embies 2. Coast for longer and EC monday with the risk of affected egg quality 3. cancel and still be entitled to another nhs so after discussion with JE decided to cancel and within 5 mins regretted it and went on the mad mission of trying to get through to clinic to now avail as was near to 5pm then at 5.15 JE rang me and we arranged to go ahead with ec on fri with trigger tonight at 12.30. Have had to start a med to help with OHSS and not stop suprecur, so I'm not getting my drug free night tomorrow!! So loads and loads and loads of fluids and protein for me and whilst I am scared of teh likelyhood of becoming ill after the trigger, I can cope with this and Grace thinks I will be ok. So what will be will be now.


----------



## skyblu

Oh Pix 32,000 my god.
You must be terrified but also very brave.
I doubt JE or Grace would of allowed you to carry on if they thought there would be a huge risk.
I wish you all the luck in the world for Fri and hope you wont be too ill.
Best of luck hun
Skyblu


----------



## binkyboo

Hey all, I know I have only been d regging for 4days, is it too soon to have side effects? This past hr I feel crap, hot, headache and tummy ache like aching ovaries, am I imagining it !!! Ta xxx


----------



## Bloobird81

Thanks pix! Fingers crossed all will be ok Fri for u, good luck to everyone with apps and tx this week. I'm all FF'd out! Lol. You've all been a great help!
Daisey did u manage to find a thread on ED. I was waiting to be matched with a recipient, I would have been donating but I reached the top of NHS at IVF Wales. Its worth giving Amanda a call she is fab! Glad ur moving forward and hope ur ok  Xxx


----------



## Bloobird81

Amanda at CRMW I ment to say x


----------



## PixTrix

Aw thanks Skyblu yeah they didn't have to give the choice if they were really really concerned they would have just said they were going to cancel. I think I will be ok, I have a good feeling! I know 32,000 is very high but haven't got a clue what the normal value would be

Hi Binky, down reg is horrid, certainly sounds like you are getting side effects. Be worth it in the end!

Thanks Bloobird, good luck with your tx


----------



## kara76

daisy this is the section you need http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

you have a few options, stay in the uk and egg share with someone, find your own donor or go abroad, crwm do donor cycles with 1 trip to spain for et i think

pix go girlfriend, loads and loads of luck

sorry im not keeping up with all the gossip


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix, so glad to hear from you, been waiting to go to sleep, lol! For what it's worth I wouldve done the same. Best of luck, I'll be thinking of you. It'll be worth it in the end x


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara, I'm a girl on a mission! I'm a tough cookie and will look forward to the meet on sat lol well we'll see!

Aw thanks Mrs. T hope you get a good nights sleep and have a good day tomorrow. Everything crossed for you.


----------



## PixTrix

aaah I chickened out and didn't trigger............ only joking all tiggered and ready to go, no going back now lol


----------



## josiejo

Wow Pix, what a day, I would have been a wreck. Sounds like you have made the right decision even if it is a little scary. How are you feeling this morning?

Kitty, well done on those eggs. Best of luck for your call this morning.

Mrs T glad the clinic gave you some reassurance about cramping. I have been getting them too so I feel better knowing its the drugs. Glad work is keeping you some what distracted.

Sundancer, how are you doing?

Hi to everyone else

afm Well thankfully I have woken up in a better mood. Yesterday was just horrid, was in tears loads yet knew I was being silly. Stupid hormones! Thankfully DH was symathetic and gave me loads of hugs and got me some chocolate.
Today is 1 week since ET so almost half way through my 17day 2ww. Why do some clinics make you wait longer than other?


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Kitty good luck with the call

Pix rubbish joke lol glad ur all triggered up

Josie glad your feeling better today. I think ivf wales like to torture us with the massive wait. It use to be 14days post et when they did bloods well actually 14 days post insem with iui. I think they make us wait so long so the result is very accurate!


----------



## sammy75

hope trigger went well pix and hope you don't get too ill after ec tomorrow, good luck.

hi to everyone else today hope you all ok.


----------



## Kitty71

Morning ladies,

Wow alot of    since last night I feel like I've been off for days!!!

Blimey Pix, just read about your day, then your decision, then your jokey post about chickening out   . I'll echo what the girls said and JE & Grace would never let you go ahead if it wasn't a good option. Good luck honey     

Daizy nice to see you are moving forward, good luck hun. I'm sure you'll be busy with loads of research in no time   

I've had a lie in this morning after a horrible evening last night. I was in agony when I went to bed and had to take a couple of Diclofenac. I really didn't want to take anything but Paracetemol but they just weren't strong enough. Feel a million times better this morning though and now just waiting for the call   

kitty xxx


----------



## marieclare

Kitty 10 eggs is brilliant well done, much luck for the call this morning   
Bloo well done on the first jab, you'll be fine now  

lol pix, positive knickers, love it.   

Epic day yesterday by the sounds of it, I completely understand you changing your mind, its that thought of not knowing what might have been if you didn't go for it. 
How do you feel physically in yourself? do you have any sickness or pain? 
you just have to remember to take it really easy on yourself and stuff yourself full of fluids etc, I'm sure you already are. 
I'm thinking LOADS of positive thoughts for you that you stay well and EC goes great.
I think the accepted values are around 10,000 and they treat anything over 20,000 as too high. 
There is a lot to be said for good feelings, I had one all through my last tx and it was like a little secret spark inside so keep holding onto it


----------



## Kitty71

Hi ladies,

The lab phoned me (just 7 minutes before I called them) and out of the 10 9 were mature and 6 have fertilised. I'm so relieved and can relax for a couple of days before transfer 1.30 on Monday.

I've got my pjs on am going to make a start on my 23 hour box set of "The Tudors"   

xx


----------



## kara76

Kitty that is wonderful news yay yay


----------



## josiejo

Yay, fantastic news Kitty.


----------



## sun dancer

Brilliant news kitty well done x
pix sounds like u had a day of all days yesterday hope u feeling ok 2day gd luck for ec moro x
hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## sammy75

that's brilliant news kitty.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wonderful news kitty, rest up now ready for Monday

Pix - how are you doing today?

Josie, yes I test at 16 days post ET, it's rubbish 

Hi Marie, secret spark, that's nice. How do you feel now you've gone public?

How's everyone else?

No news from me, really tired tonite and DH us working late so I've gotta cook, boo! Nervous about getting through the weekend because I had a bit of a bleed on the Sunday of the last cycle. Still, another day closer to test day!


----------



## josiejo

Pix, hope you have been ok today. Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow.

Mrs T, good luck for getting through the weekend.


----------



## binkyboo

Kitty, thats fab news!!!  Well I have been feeling crap today, as I said I didnt feel too good last night, I woke up this morning with a really dodgy belly, and had the runs (sorry tmi), it settled down the rest of the day, as thankfully I was in work. Had a bit of panic tonight as I read the side effects on supreceur and it said diarrherra (not right spelling!) you should stop as could be a sign on ohss














, which freaked me out, but it seems ok at the moment.
Had a funny moment earlier, went to Tesco after work and asked dh to pick me up at 5, we both work at local council about 5 mins from tesco, anyway, he rang me just before 5pm, I had the car keys!!!!!!





















.
Tonights jab hurt a little bit, I dont think I kept the ice pack on for long enough!
Day off for me tomorrow,going to have hair cut and coloured, then Christmas Party!!!









Anyway sorry for the moan! speak soon xxxx


----------



## Daizymay

Kitty - GO GIRL!!!!! Awesome fertilisation news and going for blasts on day 5 too - I won't lie....I'm a teeny weeny bit jealous, but overall CHUFFED TO BITS FOR YOU!!! (yes I am shouting....I love good news!) xx
Pix - rest up - thinking of you - everthing crossed.
Binkyboo - welcome to the world of 'fertility absent mindedness' - there will be more I can assure you!
Daizymay


----------



## PixTrix

Glad you have had a better day Josie, wow a week down almost half way there now   

Great news about fertilisation Kitty, hope you are in less pain now. good luck for transfer

Good luck on getting through the weekend Mrs. T everything crossed for you

Enjoy your night out binky

thank you everyone so much for asking after me. I've had a good day and got loads of cleaning done and can't wait to get to EC we are going to leave about 7.30 as go with DP to do his bit before I go for collection. Whilst I have been feeling physically well today, well apart from being so very tired, I have been a touch grumpy and caused an argument with DP which thankfully we were laughing about with 20 minutes, but I felt so bad I was such an ungrateful cow!! I came back from my neighbours to find DP cooking as a suprise to save me doing it and I was so chuffed then realised what he was cooking and my face dropped to the floor and said I didn't want it. Whilst I haven't been feeling sick as such, I haven't had much of an appetite and it just turned on me lol so he got wound up and opened the oven and grabbed the tray without an oven glove and was soon yelling in pain and didn't take too kindly to me saying I hope thats not your *** hand and threw the lot in the bin!! I felt so bad ended up cooking him a roast dinner and glad I did as he then spent the next hour boiling the kettle to fill the bath for me. Roll on Monday and a new boiler! Well nil by mouth now and off to bed ready for an early start and still got it in my head that there aren't many eggs!


----------



## jo1985

keeping everything crossed for you pix x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck pix x


----------



## sammy75

that you get lots of eggs today pix and sending you lots of      thoughts.


----------



## binkyboo

Good luck pix xx


----------



## marieclare

Pix loads of luck for today. 
Sorry but I had to laugh at the *** hand comment if that means what I think it does  
Hope it goes smoothly for both of you today xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sun dancer

gd luck for 2day pix hope u get lots of lovely eggies x 
pix i also had 2 laff at the ****hand comment x
hope all is gd x


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck pix


----------



## Bloobird81

Good luck Pix, that comment was hilarious  

Kitty well done 

Hiya Daisy, hope your well and thanks again for the advise last week.

DAY 3 for me on gonal f 150. feel normal for now, when do the side effect kick in? if any? I have another scan booked for monday morning then start Cetrotide.

Hiya  to everyone els xxxx


----------



## binkyboo

Hope all has gone ok today Pix.
Well, I have a day off day, had a nice little lie in, caught up with my brother on line in Australia, which was nice, went to hairdressers, local diy place which had 50% sale, just tidied up a bit, and then off to retail park in a bit, may treat myself to a new pair of shoes to go out tonight to Xmas party!!!!! Well last nights jab, blinking hurt and I have a lovely bruise today, I dont think I kept the ice on long enough, dh feels bad because of the bruise!!!!! I cant beleive that I have been dregging for 6 days!!, justy want af to come now!!! Anyway have a fab day everyone and take care. xx


----------



## Kitty71

Bloo you may be lucky and not have any side effects, your follies will be growing so you might feel a little discomfort and twinges around your ovaries. I felt quite tired on this cycle so just take it easy and rest up if your body tells you to   

Binky hope you get some nice shoes for your party. You may find af is delayed a bit by the suprecur so don't panic if it's late it will come.

I've got rotten trapped wind today and will have to go and get some Deflatine later on. Had the teeniest bit of pink blood too this morning (sorry tmi) but I had the same last time and reckon it's just residual after the EC. I just so hate any sort of bleeding during tx it scares me so much.

Hope everyone's ok, it's nice to see the sun shining today and the Daffs are already starting to come up.

k xxxxx


----------



## josiejo

Hope all has gone well Pix and that you have got a nice amount of good eggs.

Kitty, how you getting on with Gestone? I bet you can't wait for Monday to have your embies back where they belong. I had some blood a day or 2 after EC and it made me panic too. Ouch to the trapped wind, I always take peppermint capsules or peppermint tea to help with it.

Binky, sounds like you are having a good day today. I had a few times were I bruised and it hurt a bit while injecting, not sure if it was the angle I was going in it or just bad luck. 

Bloobird, I was like Kitty and found I was really tired this cycle but think that was more down to the bad nights sleep due to the steroids. Best of luck with Mondays scan.

Sundancer. how is the 2ww treating you?

Mrs T, you are almost there. Keep yourself busy over the weekend.

AFM, being really negative again today and very grumpy. Snapped the head off my brother when I was speaking to him on Skype, thankfully he didn't take it to heart and just laughed at me (in a good way) 
I have started to go through old digital photographs to edit them now I know how to use Photoshop, I have started with my New York holiday of 2003 and it is just making me want to go back and not really keeping my head as busy as I had hoped. Oh well, hopefully do some nice distracting things over the weekend.


----------



## PixTrix

Just a quicky from me on way home so will update properly later when had a snooze. I am thrilled to have 22 eggies Woohoo quite a shock after a no response then 5 on the last. Thank you all for the lovely good luck wishes and thankfully dp's hand didn't hinder him lol


----------



## sun dancer

Fab news pix 22 eggies is a great number wow take it easy and rest loads x x


----------



## Kitty71

Yay pix well done  Have a nice rest now hun, glad DP's hand was ok for the 5 finger shuffle


----------



## sammy75

Well done pix brilliant amount of eggs.


----------



## josiejo

Well done Pix, so pleased for you


----------



## kara76

Pix your a good chicken. Jeez that's a lot. U know I'm chuffed for you

Josie hugs, totally normal to have negative days, go with ur feelings and tomorrow is a different day

Hiya everyone else. Will catch up a little later


----------



## marieclare

Yay Pix great news well done


----------



## Daizymay

Oh wow Pix - 22!!! So glad DH's hand injury didn't stop play..... (not much would stop a bloke playing though eh!)
Sundancer, Mrs T, Josie Jo - Have a chilled weekend you PUPO babes - rest up!
There has soooo got to be a BFP with all this good stuff going on this month!
Bloodbird - I didn't have any side effects on 450 Gonal F this month - just tiredness which i relate to the added stress of scans and missed work rather than drugs! You don't always experience anything - ....and relax!
Kitty - I've had tiny bleeds since EC too.
Binkyboo - bruises are luck of the draw - last cycle I was black and blue and seemed to hit a blood vessle everytime I jabbed - this cycle I had nothing. I must admit - I do make a point of bearing my belly to DH when it's bruised - just to keep him engaged in the whole process!!! I'm so cruel.
AFM: I've had really odd ovary twinges and a few sharp jabs since Monday's EC. All drugs have stopped as ET is not happening so a bit worried what it is. Can small follicles continue to grow on residual drugs in ya system? Or have i got an infection? It just doesn't feel right. Maybe it's a UTI...off to get some cranberry just incase!
Just an off the wall query - I've got it into my head to look into emigrating to OZ now my 3yr NHS stint in complete and I've lost my job (it's probably just post failure future plans fever) but any one know whether I'd be able to look into adopting or using an egg donors in Australia? Binkyboo would your bro know?
Daizymay


----------



## PixTrix

ThANK u so much everyone. Sorry no personals as woken up feeling lousy just a quick question did any of u feel sick after the sedation? Trying to work out if its something that will pass or if ohss. Quite a bit of pain now and just hoping need a good night sleep and will wake up much better.


----------



## jo1985

wowwwww ee pix a lot off eggs hun and fingers crossed alot off embies too so happy for u ,,,, now rest up and take it easy xxx

hope everyone else is and all u ladies pupo r keeping sane

had a mad day went swimming with m mate and her 22 month and 12wkold kiddies madness aint the word then my mate who been trying for 3 years to have another texted and is 11 wks pregnant with twins been on clomid( anyone knoe if clomid can cause twins then cuz its mega shocking news) plus got home and dp friend misses is pregnant justa bloody manic day anyway job interview tom gettign 2 hours on my own with kids got my arts and crafts and gmes ready in bag to take

have a good weekend everyone and enjoy . xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

OMG Pix, 22 is amazing, you must be thrilled. I've not personally been sick after sedation but then anaesthetic doesn't make me sick either. Hope it's not anything to worry about

Only just got in so will catch up better later x


----------



## Daizymay

Pix - you probably had a lot of sedation for 22 eggs. No wonder ur sore - that's at least 22 needle holes, not to mention any extras they made. Try and sleep - computer will make you sick. The worry wont help - you could always give the emergency line a call for reassurance - that's what they're there for. 
Daizymay


----------



## bloobloo

Pix - 22! ww tats fab!


Xx


----------



## kara76

Jo yes clomid can cause mutiply births

Pix its very likely to be the sedation. Take some painkillers and rest. Ur empty follicles will be refilling with fluid at the moment when this fluid over spills into the abdomen its ohss. Keep an eye on things but I doubt its symptoms of ohss quite so soon yet if at all concerned at any stage get checked out. Pain after ec is common as is sickness, you need to look for things such as weeing less and breathlessness...amounst others. That's the severe ones I can remember.


----------



## kara76

Daizy u could emigate and cycle using donor eggs anywhere in the world. Not sure on adoption though. I remember watching a story about a surrgote and donor eggs in oz and she travelled abroad due to something legel, wish I could remember more


----------



## skyblu

Well done Pix that is fantastic 22 eggies 
    Rest up and take care of yourself
    Best of luck
    Skyblu.xxx


----------



## jo1985

thanks kara 4 reply x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Still need to catch up but thinking of you pix, hope you get good news soon x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bloo - good luck with scan Monday

Kitty - not long now until your embies are back where they belong. 

Josie - hope you are nicely distracted with your photos. Feeling the ups and downs is normal so go with the flow. If all else fails ask pix if you can borrow her positive knickers !

Daizy - I'm sure it's just your body settling down. Sorry don't know anything about DE or adoption. 

Jo - hope your interview is going well

Sundancer - hope you are still being lazy!

Hi to everyone else. Kara I really don't know how you find the time to be at our beck and call all the time!

Afm, day 11 post ET so getting there, still waiting for the 2ww time machine, lol. Still getting the cramping and we're feeling quite cautious about next week. Enjoying a lazy day at home with DH today


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Hope you are having a good weekend, PIX that is a fab amount, hope you are feeling better today, hope everyone on 2ww are good. Went to Christmas Party last night, and it is definately not the same when you are not drinking!!!!! Was a good night tho, have had a sorting out day today and still have lots to do, going out for an indian tonight with our neighbours so looking foward to that... Have a good sat all. xx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi ladies sorry no personals but please know I am thinking of u all I'm sure tomorrow will be a better day for me so will write more then just want to update u.

Of the 22 eggs 1 was abnormal and 4 immature so 17 were injected resulting in 10 embies so we are thrilled. ET could be too dangerous if resulted in bfp so all will be frozen on Monday and will arrange fet at later date. Sick feeling passed after eating something last night but was in agony by the time I went to bed. Felt better when got up but pain has increased again throughout the day and is spreading up from lower abdo so trying to drink loads but is difficult cos I keep falling to sleep. DP doing everything for me which is great as can only really move from couch to loo!

Thanku everyone


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix, so good to hear from you. Fantastic news on the embies, sounds like the sensible option. Make sure you take care. Thinking of you x


----------



## Daizymay

Thinking of you Pix - these journeys are far from straight forward eh! Freezing sounds a good plan. Take it easy chick!
Not long now Mrs T - hang on in there!
Daizymay


----------



## kara76

Pix u know how chuffed I am for you, rest rest rest

Hiya everyone else


----------



## sammy75

Hope u feel better soon pix and hopefully it won't b long and your babies will b back where they belong.


----------



## Kitty71

Morning all,

Pix fab news on the embies hun. Won't be long until you are reunited. Gets lots of R&R and hope you feel better soon   

xx


----------



## sun dancer

Pix fab news on ur embies take gd care of urself hope u r getting plenty of rest take it easy and it wont b long b4 those embies will b where they belong thinking of u x x


----------



## kara76

Sundancer hope ur well hun

Kitty good luck with et tomorrow yay

Pix hope ur feeling ok and hope tomorrows news is good , rest up


----------



## Taffy Girl

Pix - fantastic news on the embies. Hope it wont be too long before a couple are back where they belong - but in the meantime take care of yourself     

Hello everyone else    I do try and read and keep up with you all .....


----------



## sun dancer

Kitty gd luck for et moro x x
hi 2 everyone hope u hav all had a lovely wkend x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick one to wish Kitty good luck for ET tomorrow. Hope it goes well x

Pix - hope you are resting up and feeling better, good luck for your news too x


----------



## binkyboo

Evening ladies, Kitty good luck for tomorrow!!!!
Hope everyone is ok, and those on 2ww are managing to stay sane!!!
Well AF has arrived, it exactly a week after starting to D reg, and day 29 of my cycle which would be really late for me, so I suppose things are happening as they should.My baseline scan is booked for 8th Feb, so that can go ahead now   

I have had quite a busy weekend really, done quite a bit of sorting out and cleaning and I am now shattered tho, crashed out on sofa watching dancing on ice, and getting ready to wartch P.S I love you, I have lost track of the amount of times I have seen it!! 

The jabs are going well, I find by putting an ice pack on my belly for a minute or two before I actually cant feel the needle going in!!!!, my belly is itching at the moment though after doing it tonight, and it is a bit red but hopefully will settle down.

I havent really had many more side effects since this week, just really tired now since doing tonights jab - strange!!!!!!

Anyway, thinking of you all, hope everone's appointments etc goes well this week.
xx


----------



## marieclare

Just popping on to say well done pix, you must be so thrilled having 10 embies. Thinking of you and hope you get well very soon,   

Mrs T well done, day 11, not long now  

Good luck and hope everyone else doing really well xxx


----------



## kara76

Haven't read back but have an update from pix

She has ohss, so went to local  a&e as cardiff didn't want her travelling all that way!! After 2 calls that was and local a and e  they didn't have clue so got admitted to gaeny ward and the doc well clued up def ohss had scan on drip and catheter.
She was sick and breathless this mornin and in a lot of pain so she's in the rite place

She and I wish kitty luck for tomrrow and pix alsi send love to mrs t and josie and evryone


----------



## Kitty71

Oh poor Pix send her a    please Kara, I hope they look after her well - I'm sure they will. I hope all her embies are doing well too and she gets lots of frosties tomorrow.

Glad everything's going well binky, enjoy the film.

Thanks for the well wishes girls, I'll be glad when I'm home from ET tomorrow and will hopefully have at least one little bean on board. Not slept at all well last 2 nights so hopefully I'll crash tonight. Feeling a bit emotional and nearly started to cry watching Vanilla Ice on Dancing on Ice   but in quite good spirits apart from that   .

I'll hopefully join you PUPO ladies in the madness tomorrow   

k xx


----------



## Daizymay

Pix Pix Pix.....thinking of you hun. Trust me this is a good sign - it may not feel like it , but i know everything will work out fine - my best mate had OHSS on her last IVF cycle and is now a proud mum!!!
Kitty - sending lots of positive vibes to those embies of yours - relax and enjoy ET - it's a miraculous place to be!!
Hope evryone else has had a chiled weekend.
Daizymay xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Binky - glad things are going to plan, baseline will be here before you know it

Marie - day 12 not day 11, every one counts lol, thanks for the pma, need all that I can

Kitty - aw bless you, crying at Vanilla Ice. Big day tomorrow so it's understandable that you're emotional. Will be thinking of you and look forward to news of you being pupo x

Kara, thanks for the update on pix, you know I've been worrying about her. Glad she's in the best place. Tell her thanks for thinking of us even when she's poorly and that worrying about her is helping to take my mind off the 2ww, lol. Oh, and can you ask her if i can borrow her positive knickers if shes not using them ! Sending big hugs her way xxx


----------



## josiejo

Oh no Pix, was just reading back and was about to congratulate on the embies. So sorry to hear but glad she is in the right place getting the right treatment. Thanks for letting us know Kara. Sending hugs  

Kitty, wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow. Are you ready to join the madness of the 2ww? 

Mrs T, you are nearly there, yay!! What day do you test? Hope you have managed to stay sane over the weekend.

Binkyboo, glad the jabs are going well.

Sun Dancer, how are things going on your 2ww?

Hi to everyone else

afm. Been an up and down weekend but did manage to keep myself distracted for most of it. I am symptom spotting and knicker watching but I know none of it means anything other than the drugs are working. It would be a good help if I could get a full night sleep but I am almost getting used to that now. 
My last 2 cycles my Crohn's played up half way through the 2ww but everthing is quiet so far so hopefully that is a good sign. 
Do you think it would be ok to go swimming or do you think I should just wait?


----------



## Flash123

Hi everyone,

Although i'm not cycling at mo i have been stalking you all and trying to keep up to date.

Dear pix - you take care sweetie. You rest up, get yourself fit and strong ready to welcome your snow babies home  - real soon  

Kitty - I cant believe how soon you cycle has come around. We both had et on the same day last time. I was in the cubicle next to you. It is so very strange, in some ways it only seems like a blink of an eye ago yet in the same breath I think it seems like a lifetime  
sending you lots of    . 

Mrs T - you seem so much better than i was on my last cycle. I am soooo impressed. you are really holding it together - well done. Not many more sleeps. I know what you mean about being nervous on week 2. Everyday I kept thinking back thinking 'this time last time'. Keep reminding yourself each day you are another day closer to your dream coming true.

I am so rubbish at personals, i always leave someone out so good luck to everyone else. Stay sane and ever hopeful. 

Love Liz


----------



## sun dancer

Awww pix thinking of u hun u r in the best place get well soon x x
josiejo on the letter i had frm the clinic it say no swimming until u know what the outcome of the cycle is x


----------



## Daizymay

Josiejo - i'd hang fire on the swimming - better to keep a few calories than be sorry. Have a chilled walk!
Daizymay


----------



## josiejo

Thank you ladies, just getting a bit bored in the evening when DH goes to the gym but I defo won't be risking it. Thanks again


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josiejo - glad you've managed to distract yourself Hun. I know what you mean about the lack of sleep, lets hope its meant to get us ready for sleepless nights in the future (PMA) Hang in there, we're in this together! I was told no swimming too, it'll be worth it... OTD is Thursday, yikes! 

Liz, thanks for stalking lol! Your kind words just brought tears to my eyes. 

Sundancer, hi my crmw buddy x

Well now liz has made me feel all soppy I will share a quote with you that made me cry earlier in the wk. I was watching giuliana and bill - he's the first US apprentice. They have just had their second failed cycle and he was trying to reassure her. He said "it'll all be alright in the end, and if it's not alright then it can't be the end yet" I found it reassuring that I'll get there one day..


----------



## Kitty71

Mrs T, that's a lovely quote, and it's tipped the tears over the edge. That and the Ice Pick    Bloomin Dancing on Ice - I think I'll give it a miss next week.

 Liz nice to see you   

Nighty night


----------



## sammy75

pix, hope you get well soon,

kitty, good luck for et tomorrow,

hope everyone else doing ok with their cycles,

hope the 2ww passes quick for those of you waiting and    you get your    result,

those of you still waiting to cycle all the best.


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks for updating kara and thank you all so much for your well wishes. 

Mrs t I'm glad ive been able to distract you are you ready to catch I've just catapulted my positive knickers over to you. They travel far cos they've got huge elastic, so you have to prize them off when in place lol can you pass them in to Jose next please.

Hi Josie glad your crohns hasn't started playing up, this cycle being different has got to be a good sign.

Loads and loads of luck today kitty, be great to have a couple of blasts nicely tucked in. 

Hi everyone else and good. Luck.

Well feeling better this morning pain wise and no sickness since yppest. They giving me regular antisickness so have got my appetite back. Tired as they were measuring my urine every single hour through the night! Just had more bloods done and will have another scan later to see how the fluid is. Got some very sexy stockings on and they have started me on cleaned to help prevent clots 

Thanks everyone thinking of you all.


----------



## sammy75

nice to hear from you pix, hopefully you won't be in hospital too much longer but it is the best place for you atm   that this will be all worth it when you get your bfp   .


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix, so glad to hear you are feeling better. Lol at the positive knickers, I'll keep my eyes open for them, they've got quite a distance to travel. Good luck for later x


----------



## josiejo

Good to hear from you Pix and great news you are starting to feel better too. Hope you get home soon so you can get some proper sleep.


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Pix, nice to hear from you    Get well soon hun. The stockings sound delightful    

xx


----------



## jo1985

glad to hear from u pix and hoping ur ok atleast in the best place hoping u ll be out soon xxx


----------



## sun dancer

Pix lovely 2 hear frm u glad u r feeling better i hope it wont b 2 long b4 u get home and hav sum gd rest x


----------



## Daizymay

Mrs T - what a fabulous quote - made me well up too!
Hope everyone's had a good weekend. Looking forward to welcoming Kitty back PUPO!!!
Pix - hope y're home soon. Frosties will be waiting for you!
Daizymay


----------



## Bloobird81

Hello, just thought id pop in to let you know how i got on and to thank you for the good luck widhes  
Pix hope your ok!iv just cought up on everything. i really need to start drinking up! 

Scan went well,  back in Friday then fingers crossed egg collection MONDAY! im starting Cetrotide tonigh  i hope i remember  how to use it! Im doing the jabs myself, maybe its easier for DH to do it? ooooooo im scared!!!! 

Can i ask....... with EC would DH need to take the whole day off? how long will i be at the hospital ? 

Hope your all doing really well!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Bloobird sounds like everything's going to plan, I would say your hubby should probably take a whole day off if he can. They are quite busy so you may be there some time and you might be a bit groggy so keep him on hand to look after you   

Well I'm back home in my pjs and have 2 lovely beans on board. A top glade blasto and one that is currently an early blast. Janet did the transfer and said they were super so fingers crossed     . Had 3 frozen today too but one little might didn't make the freezing grade. So the madness now begins   I'll probably be needing Pix's positive knickers at some point so hopefully someone will ping them over to me   

k xxxx


----------



## kara76

bloo yeah get your dh to take the day off hun

kitty wonderful news you must be so please....pupo yay


----------



## josiejo

Fantastic news Kitty, and great you have some frozen embies too. So welcome to the 2ww madness, I seem to have found some positive knickers today so will pass them on after my otd  

Bloobird, I agree with Kitty that your DH should take the whole day off. You don't want to feel rushed while you are in there plus I am sure when you have sedation you are supposed to have someone with you when you get home. My EC I was in for 8.30 and I think it was roughly 11.30 when we left.

I am feeling strangly calm today and feeling slightly positive. DH has taken Monday off work so we can stay down in Cornwall for an extra day, was hoping he would take Friday off as it is going to be a nightmare for him to get home from Bristol due to the rugby. Had thought about meeting him over there but Newport station on a rugby day, with 2 dogs will be a huge nightmare.


----------



## sun dancer

Fab news Kitty congrats on being pupo x 
bloo i agree wiv the other girls get ur hybby 2 take the day off then he can look after u when u get ome


----------



## Bloobird81

Congrats kitty and thanks for the advice too, and josie and Kara  ill be making sure he books it off then  iv just done my cetrotide. Ouch. I was on my own in the clinic today and they didn't have a demo needle to show me so she just explained what to do. I'm doing them myself, I hope iv done it correct! There was a little bit left in the bottle but it was impossible to suck it all up. My belly is sore now (20 mins later) and I had a little blood bubble. I hope its ok. First ones always the worst! Iv tried to watch karas videos but I can't. I might give it a go now tho. Xx


----------



## sammy75

Congrats on being pupo kitty,
Good that things are going to plan bloo,
Josie, hope the days aren't going to slow and test day will soon be here,
Hi to everyone else,

Afm recipient nurse rang me fri wanted to know if I was good to start march so just have to wait for jodie to ring to set dates.


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, glad you are feeling a bit better pix, and congratulations on being pupo Kitty. Hope those on 2ww are staying sane!!
Well AF has now arrived with avengence, I have had really bad AF pains today and been dosing up on pain killers!! Last nights jab has left me with a massive bruise under my belly button, which is sore, I am turning black and blue!!!!! Stupid question and I feel quite dull but I have been wondering what afm is??, I though it was a person and then saw no posts from them!!!!!! 
Take care all xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Quick post to day congrats to Kitty on being PUPO, rest up now and enjoy before the madness sets in!

Bloo - glad everythings going well. Yes, defo get DH to take the whole day

Josie - glad you're feeling positive, I'll hang on to Pixs knickers for now then, lol

Hi Sundancer - you ok ?

Pix - how are you doing? 

Hey Kara x

Binky - afm is as for me..Hope af pains settle down for you.

No news here, very busy day in work so gonna have an early night. I hate Mondays! x


----------



## Daizymay

Hey Bloobird,
On my first EC I went with my sister and DH popped in and out to do his bit. On the 2nd he stayed throught the lot. You must have someone to take you home and are supposed to be supervised for 24hrs cos of the sedation. I felt fine after both to be honest - went to bed afterwards tho - just to spoil myself! I was in for about 3.5 - 4 hours each time.
Hey Kitty - things couldn't have gone better eh! Well done you - rest up!!
Binkyboo: AFM - 'as for me'.
Daizymay


----------



## Bloobird81

Binky that made me lol  cute. Iv just showed my hubs all of the 'take the day off' messgaes so thank u!!! I'm panicking a bit now. I don't think I did the cetrotide inj correctly  when I put it into my belly the first half was the solution then 2nd half was full of air. But if I pushed down on it before it was in my belly then all of the solution would have squirted out  I stuck it in ok, pushed down, but push all the way. So that means the solution went in then all air!!! Is that ok? I'm sore now and it bled a tiny bit. DH thinks iv done it wrong! I wish I asked them to show me properly now!


----------



## kara76

Haven't used the drug myself but as long as the liquid went in u will be fine. Aire isn't a major problem as ur injecting into skin not a vein. 
I'm sure someone will post some tips


----------



## kara76

Mrs t hope ur well

Blinky I found under belly button the worst place, I tended to go across my tum, either side of my belly button


----------



## Bloobird81

Thanks Kara  phew! Xx


----------



## Daizymay

Bloobird, I'm sure it was fine. Have a read of the instructions that come with the meds or pop into the clinic tmrw if u need reassuring. I agree that under belly button area was always a bit more sensitive. I bled on a number of ocassions. If it went in ya belly you'll be fine!
x


----------



## Bloobird81

Yup it went in ma belly so I think its fine  can feel aching, pulling pains already! Its going to be a long week x


----------



## skyblu

Kitty well done on being pupo, hope the next 2 weeks will go well 

Pix, I have pmsg you.

Hope everyone is o.k

Skyblu.


----------



## Kitty71

Hello lovely ladies how are you all today.

I'm busy curtain twitching today as we have new neighbours moving in   

Been for a tootle round the block today and it was nice be out the sunshine is lovely. Having the odd AF type cramp but not too worried as I know it can't possibly be anything bad this early on. 

xxx


----------



## josiejo

Hey Kitty, 

How exciting having new neighbours, I would be the same with the curtain twitching lol. 

How are you getting on with the gestone? Have you tried jabbing yourself? I am still too scared to do it myself as I find it hard enough to drew the oil into the syringe. AF type cramps seem to be perfectly normal and my friend who is currently 16weeks with twins was totally convinced that her AF was arriving the whole way through her 2ww.

I am very paranoid that AF is about to start, it was this stage last cycle that I started spotting. I am even too scared to go to the loo  I am getting tempted to test early but I won't do it without DH knowledge and he is being very strict on waiting until the weekend.

I amalso very exhausted today, the restless nights are taking there toll and I feel like I could sleep for a week. Just hope my class isn't too boring tonight otherwise I see myself falling asleep there. There is a lad in the class who is only 17 and he fell asleep the other week lol


----------



## Kitty71

Hi josie,

Not sure about the neigbours yet, she's an extremely young mum of about 20 with 2 children (hate to say it but the fact she has 2 kiddies has already brought out the green eyed monster in me and got my back up) and she has a terrier which looks very much like a pitbull. I've only just let my pampered Ragdoll cat out in to the garden. Going to google dog breeds now so that will keep me busy.

Gestone going fine and dp is doing them all. We're in a little routine so no probs apart from a sore bum.

Sorry to hear you're so tired it's a killer isn't it. I woke up between 3 and 5 this morning and could have brained dp for snoring. It really is like sleeping next to some big grizzly bear sometimes.

Enjoy your class - take some matchsticks.

kxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Josie I'm rubbish with dog breeds but I think it's an English bull terrier xx


----------



## kate1927

Hi everyone hope you are all coping well with the treatment im sending you all lots of   energy x 

Well i am offically booked in now for our 2nd attempt   , we had our first appt yesterday with Dr Josie and fair play she was lovley. I did feel a bit stuipd because she did the im really sorry it didnt work an that was it i was gone lol, but anyway up and on. So i had my first injection of Gonapeptyl yesterday and i will have to go in every 4 weeks to have it , then i will go straight to the menopur injections so im pleased in a way cause i miss out the supurcure josie said it will help my eggs and keep my endo at bay so im up for that. At least it gives me a coulple of months to get my head around it  Has anyone else had this injection and how were you on it and did you have any luck lol well you need to know these things lol anyway take it easy ladies and look after yourselves xxx


----------



## marieclare

Hi Bloo, have you got the cetrotide thats in the prefilled syringe? These are a bit of a bugger to be honest, there was always a bit of air but like Kara said its not too much of a problem just injecting into your tummy. One of the nurses once told me you would need a balloon full of air to do any harm. Cetrotide always hurt me and stinged so I'm sure you have done it right, don't worry. 

Kate don't know too much about gonapeptyl but Sam76 had this before her last cycle so she should be able to tell you more. She is pregnant with twins    

Pix hope you are feeling better. 

best of luck to everyone cycling, xxx


----------



## kara76

Kate grace dr jose is really good and caring and sounds like a good plan

Josie hiya hun, keeping everything crossed for you

Kitty I was exactly the same when people moved into our street but just think when u gey ur bfp the kids came play together! I never thought like that and was always like oh damn it another bloody family lol

Hiya everyone else


----------



## josiejo

Kitty, maybe go speak to them then you will get an idea on what the dog is like. I know what you mean about kids moving in when our neighbour announced 1st pregnancy I was really upset, 2nd one didn't bother me as much but I dunno why

Kara, thank you. I am slowly going insane now lol

Kate, I really like Grace, I didn't know she was called Dr Jose lol She has always been very sweet to us and chatted for a while at EC.

Anyone heard from Pix?

I am off to college now, just hope I can stay awake.


----------



## binkyboo

Hey everybody, hope everone is good, Kitty sounds like you have had fun today curtain twitching, I love that!!!!!!!
AF is being nicer to me today!! DH couldnt do jab tonight as he has going to watch the football in Cardiff, so luckily my neighbour did it for me!!
I am really tired tonight so cant see me being awake for long, and seem to have had a headache since the jab. Have to transfer some money tonight as I have a hen weekend in March to Manchester, which hopefully I will be stone cold sober for the duration of it!!!! PMA!!!! I have my baseline next tuesday, is this an internal scan?, what will happen then?, how many more sets of drugs will I be given?, are they simaler to spreceur?

Sorry for all the questions!!! Take care all. Speak soon xxx


----------



## Bloobird81

Quiet on here tonight! U must all be watching Gok and Gypsy Weddings! Hiya marieclaire yes its the pre-filled syringe. Iv read up on it today and iv done it correct tonight! Last nite was all wrong though. I should have pointed the syring upwards so the air went to the front but instead I just stuck it in, pushed half solution and half air! Bruised now! 
Hope ur all doing good, x


----------



## Bloobird81

Hi binky. Yes its an internal one. Is this your first cycle then? Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick one from me tonight, not many personals sorry.

Josie - sounds positive so far, praying for you now (positive knickers already despatched)
Kitty - you've done so well, sending you positive thoughts too
Pix - hope you are feeling better

Afm well tested today (day 14) as suggested by the clinic and we are both gutted to have another BFN. Didn't want to wait til Thurs as I have a big meeting in work and I knew getting a BFN would be hard to cope with. Spoke to clinic and was told to test again Thurs but I know a positive wouldve shown up by now. Need to get a follow up booked asap cos I know having a plan will help us cope. In the meantime I'm thinking of you all. 

If anyone can suggest questions / extras for next cycle please let me know. This time I had 5mg steroids, oestrogen, aspirin and gestone.

Mrs T x


----------



## binkyboo

Bloobird81 said:


> Hi binky. Yes its an internal one. Is this your first cycle then? Xx


Hi Bloobird, yes its my 1st one, so everything is really new to me!!!!
Mrs Thomas, big hugs, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Bloobird81

Me too, I wish I knew half what the ladies know on here. MrsThomas so sorry, but keep positive. Hope Amanda's right and maybe get different result on thursday xxxx


----------



## skyblu

So sorry Mrs Thomas big hugs  lets hope the news will be different by Thursday 
Skyblu.xx


----------



## sammy75

really sorry mrs t, and i hope there is a chance of the result changing by thursday,   .


----------



## josiejo

Mrs Thomas, I am so so sorry  . I have my fingers crossed for you that come tomorrow you will get a positive. As for what else to do, I'm not sure what suppliments you have taken but this thread is really good -http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0


----------



## jo1985

mrs t so sorry but hoping result will change thinkin off you . X


----------



## Thisldo82

so sorry Mrs Thomas sending you a big  . 

Dont get on here very often so too much info to take on board to do personals but hope everything in going well for everyone and sending more       .

went for treatment planning yesterday been told we are actually having ICSI. start injecting 21st and baseline scan booked for 7 march, sooooo nervous, keep looking at the medication in the fridge   and thinking OMG this is actually finally going ahead. feeling so impatient though. 

hope to get myself back online soon, take care and thinking of you all


----------



## Kitty71

Mrs T I'm hoping and praying the result changes by Thrursday      don't give up hope hun.

k xx


----------



## bloobloo

Mrs T - thinking of you   , get the follow up booked, it will help a little x

Had my follow up yesterday - now have an appointment with Mr Griffiths in March to get booked up for cervix dilatation, not sure how long I'll have to wait after appointment, any ideas?

Thinking of you all, trying to keep up x


----------



## binkyboo

Only a quick one tonight, hope everyone is ok, I sm in bed already I have had a wicked headache since last night so chilling in bed . Night all xxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Binky hope the headache clears soon. You can take Paracetamol if needed   

I'm still having some af type cramping today but feel pretty good otherwise. DP's off now and it's so nice to have the company. Watched a comedy DVD today as I hear laughing is good for implantation    and going to Bristol for a few days tomorrow which will help keep my mind off things.

Hope everyone is well.

Josie how are you holding up, not long now hun       

Pix I hope you are on the mend   

Thisldo82 I always like looking at the drugs in the fridge    I've still got a Gonal F pen in mine that I just don't feel ready to throw out yet, god knows why   

Have a good night all,

Kitty xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick one to say hope you PUPO girls are doing ok

Worked really late tonight so will catch up better tomorrow. Thanks for all the hugs and kind thoughts x


----------



## sun dancer

Evening all 
kitty how u going hun hope the pains hav gone like u said its 2 early for anything keep ur chin up 
pix thinking of u hope u r feeling loads better 
josie how u doing not long for u now when r u testing ??
bloo march b here b4 u know it the way time is flying by 
binky how u 2day hope the headache has gone x
hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, will do a better post later, but at the moment I have a panic on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, we did my d reg jab tonight and the bottle is coming to the end, it took us a while to get it in the syringe, we finally filled it or so I thought........everytime I inject I can feel the liquid going in, I didnt tonight, I am now wondering if I had any there, DH said about doing another one with the other bottle but I was afraid, can somebody help??!!, do you always feel it going in?, what would happen if I dont inject enough supreceur, I am thinking as it is not stimming drugs it wouldnt be so bad, I am reallyu panicking now!!!! can someone help? Thanks xxx


----------



## jo1985

sorry binkyboo dont know hope someone will come along with answer soon.      mrs t how r you ? Thinkin off u tho x        hope every one is ok and hoping for some bfp x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi girls, just wanted to post quickly to say thanks for all your messages, they really help. I tested and confirmed my negative this morning but was fully expecting it so was ok. 

Josie - how are you doing, not long now. Keeping my fingers crossed for you x

Kitty - hope your pains settle down, I had loads of cramps as a side effect of the gestone

Binky - I'm sure you're worrying needlessly

Bloo - glad you've got a plan

Jo - any news on the job?

Kate / Thisido - glad you've got your dates sorted 

Mrs T x


----------



## josiejo

Mrs Thomas I am so sorry   . I had hoped it would be a differant result for you today.Are you going to take time out or are you diving straight in again?

Binky, I can't say I every felt the liquid going in to my belly. You would have seen the liquid in the syringe when you were measuring it. Try not to worry.

Sundancer how are you doing?

Kitty have a great time in Bristol, will be good to keep yourself distracted for a few days. I had read that too about laughter,I got told off for laughing at et, of course that just made me worse, thankfully they weren't putting embryos in at the time.

Thisldo, great you have your dates for starting now. Won't be long now.

Pix, hope you are recovering well, thinking of you.

I am now losing the plot  and I think I will be getting even less sleep tonight than I already have been getting. Last 2 cycles I have caved in by now and tested early but I am actually too scared to test this time.


----------



## Queenie1

just a quick post to say i am thinking of you all and popping in now and then to see how you are all getting on.

mrs t so sorry to see your news really hope you and dh are looking after yourselves.    

josie good luck for otd. hope its good news for you. 

kitty good luck hope your visit to bristol takes your mind off the 2ww. 

     
to you all


----------



## jo1985

MRS T -  the sat interview got cancelled goiong over tom at 1pm so fingers crossed i feel positive tho about it be a nice change having little ones , my two i look after r 6+8 going on 30 they very grown up.  xxx


----------



## kara76

Blinky where are u in ur cycle? Just down regging. I never felt the liquid going in hun. If u tip the bottle upside down and just use the tip of the needle u can draw up easier...little tip there


----------



## binkyboo

Hi Kara, I am still down regging, will be 2 weeks on sunday, I have an appt for my baseline on Tuesday. I feel silly as I think it must have been in there, but then panicking!!!!! then what if it wasnt enough.....think I have lost the plot!!! x


----------



## kara76

Blinky I assume ur injecting 0.5 of suprecur? Even if u didn't get enough in don't worry, for starters it only really take around 0.2 to down reg and secondly u have been jabbing long enough even if u missed a jab it would be ok so chill hun its all fine. If u feel u need to give clinic a call tomorrow


----------



## binkyboo

Thank you so much Kara, I think I may ring anyway tomorrow, but you have reassured me!!!. THANK YOU!! XX


----------



## kara76

Your welcome. I know how it feels to worry like this. Give um a call and let them reasure u too


----------



## Daizymay

Poor you Binky...it's so easy to worry at every point in this journey - Kara has said it all - call the clinic if ur concerned.
Mrs T....big big hugs chick    
Josiejo   

AFM: AF arrived today - kinda glad - i feel like i need a good clear out after everyone delving around in there this month!!! . My cycle is pretty clockwork at 26days and even with all the drugs/EC and emotional stress this month i've come on dot on at 26days. Seems a bit wierd to me!
Nearly the weekend................


----------



## josiejo

Sorry for the me post. Test a day early and its yet another BFN. Will test again in the morning but I am under no illusions that this will change. Totally devistated and really not sure how to move forward.

Thankfully we are away to Cornwall for the weekend so hopefully some nice long walks on windy beaches will help us clear our heads and decide on the future. 

I really hope there are some BFP's on here soon.


----------



## kara76

Josie I am so so sorry hun and I hope you can find a way forward. I thinking going away will be a good thing. Hugs


----------



## jo1985

thinkin off you josie . X


----------



## sun dancer

Josie im so sorry thinking of u enjoy ur time away wiv dh  it b nice for u both 2 get away big hugs x x


----------



## Kitty71

Josie so sorry for you both    take care hun xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh Josie, I'm so sorry hun. I hope your weekend away helps. I hope you find as much comfort in everyones support as I did. Thinking of you and DH, you know where I am if chatting helps x


----------



## PixTrix

Hellllllllllllooooooooooooooo everyone, I'm back lol Thank you everyone so very much for your kind thoughts I am glad to say that today I am beginning to finally feel as if I am turning a corner and starting to feel better, which I am very glad about as yesterday I started to feel quite poorly again and thought I may have ended up back in hospital. My mother insisted that I try milk of magnesia and unbelievably I have stopped vomiting, am less painful and less bloated! Yippee! Well I have got to say OHSS is bloody horrible lol I felt the expected yukiness after EC, then by the saturday I was feeling worse and on Sunday I just knew I was going to get admitted to hospital and packed a bag and headed off to A&E with a bucket lol After my first scan they decided that they were going to aspirate the fluid the following day, but thankfully the next scan showed that the fluid had reduced! After some gentle persuation, a nice smile for the doctor and a promise to go back if any probs the doc agreed to to discharge me on Wed, with a warning that the fluid could still go to my lungs lol Couldn't face another day of 'so what have you had done?' from the patients and every member of staff repeating the same question, 'so is this your first IVF?' and 'have you got children then' lol When I hadn't felt any better by yest I was beginning to wish I was back in! So relieved to feel loads better today though!

Well as you know I had 22 eggs collected, of those 1 was abnormal and 4 immature. Of the 17 injected 10 fertilised and by monday there were 3 good quality embies which they froze and left the remaining 7 to see if they could recover from fragmentation of which only 2 did and so they froze a further 2 - 1 blast which is not great quality but they are positive because it had already recovered from fragmentation so there is hope for it and a very nice quality morulla was also frozen. So I am a very happy bunny to have 5 frosties on ice to do FET at a later date. Initially I was upset that they weren't going to do transfer but so glad they didn't now I would have been so upset having my embies inside me when I'm feeling so poorly.

Ok going to catch up now, but for now I want to send a big huge hug to Mrs. T and Josie. I am so sorry.


----------



## sun dancer

Pix so lovely 2 hear off u and that u r starting 2 feel so much better thats fantastic news bowt ur embies well done u 
it really does sound as if u hav had a rough time of things so glad u feeling better bn thinking bowt u x x


----------



## Kitty71

Glad you are on the mend Pix and home safe and sound. Well done on the embies - they were definately safer where they were   

k xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Jose so sorry for you xx, Pix glad you are feeling better.

Thanks to everyone for keepinh me sane last night when I had my panic!, I spoke to Jodie about an hour ago and she reassured me everything would be ok, and I prob did inject it!!!! I asked her if my AMH had come back as when I have spoken to her before it hadnt, she said it is 9.1, I asked if that was ok and she said its not low or high, so I suppose normal, does that level sound ok Hope everyone has a nice night, am off over my mother in laws tonight for a chinese for her birthday!!  xxx


----------



## PixTrix

aw thank you ladies     certainly wouldn't want to go through that again! Got a scan at clinic on wed to check all has settled down. They have kept me on suprecur so will be glad to be able to finish that. When I was in hosp I insisted that the nurses let me draw up and inject myself lol They made enough of a mess of my belly injecting clexane its like a purple balloon!

So thrilled you have your embies on board Kitty, good luck

Aw binky this IVF lark can really freak us at times lol I believe your AMH is within the normal range of 5 - 15 so that is good news. Mine is 37 so a bit wild!!

How are you sundancer?


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Pix im ok had a lot of af type pain 2day so much so that if i wasnt going through this i know af wod b here now so im now thinking that it hasnt worked but i still got 6 days 2 go b4 i test so fingers crossed that its just the gestone x


----------



## Queenie1

josie so sorry to hear your news. hope the weekend away gives you and dh to support each other and make a plan forward.   

good luck to everyone else


----------



## claire1

Josie I'm so sorry, thinking of you


----------



## jo1985

hi pix glad to hear home and on mend. Hi to everyone else hope all ok. News i got the job start 14th feb ill hav 3kids under 4 45 hour wk . X


----------



## sammy75

to josie and mrs t so sorry it hasn't worked for you both.

welcome back pix, glad your feeling better,

hi to sundancer, kitty, queenie, binky, daizy,  hope your cycles are going ok and 2ww not driving you too  ,

congrats on the new job jo,

hi to anyone else i missed and lets    that we start seeing some positive news on this thread soon   .


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix, great to hear from you and glad that you are on the mend. Brilliant news on the frosties x


----------



## Bloobird81

Evening everyone, hope ur all ok x 
So sorry Josie, Mrs Thomas hope ur feeling ok. 
Pix- hello- glad ur feeling better. I'm feeling sick all the time, keeping up the fluids tho!
Jo. Llongyfarchiadau on ur new job!! 
Sundancer-keep positive  
Binky, enjoy ur chinese!! 
Good luck, fingers crossed kitty xx
AFM.... I had my 2nd scan today, 10 on left 7 on right. All looking lovely she said. I'm booked in for EC on Monday. Getting very bloated in the nites  
Rugby kicking off now, good luck to wales too! Hiya to those of u I missed xxxxx


----------



## bloobloo

Evening!

Josie - thinking of you, take care x

Pix - glad you're feeling better x

We really need a BFP soon!!  Who is pupo at the mo, Kitty & sun dancer?  Come on PMA everyone!  Look at me upbeat, I guess it's the wine!

Come on WALES!!  Have a nice weekend everyone x


----------



## skyblu

So sorry Josie 

 on your job Jo

Skyblu.xx


----------



## jo1985

thanks all cant wait to start now but dreadin giving notice in to my current job. Anyhow prayin for some bfp soon . X


----------



## Kitty71

Congratulations jo


----------



## sun dancer

morning all 
well the pain i had yesterday lead 2 sum spotting last nite sorry for the tmi went 2 the loo at 8.45 last nite and there was a little on my knicks then had a small amount when wiping a few times after it was very lite red in colour but havent had anymore since. i really thought that it was over for me as i always get 2 day 10 and start bleeding but i feel a little better this morning as it as stopped. so hopefully it was sumthing of nothing  
sorry for the me post 
well done jo wiv the new job gd luck x 
kitty how u feeling hope u r keeping sane x
hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## kate1927

Hi everyone hope you all have a lovley weekend just wanted to say thinking of you all   

Josie im so sorry look after yourself  

pix glad to hear your on the mend  

jo congrats on your job  

xx


----------



## kate1927

Hi its me again lol can you tell me what supplements you are all taking and the most important ones im a bit confused as what to take. I am taking the trying to concieve supplement which covers a lot and evening primrose oil not sure if i should be taking more lol  

And what i should be eating more of and less of now and during EC and ET 

Has anyone been having accpunture  im thinking of going for it i was also told you can have it before EC and after ET is this true how often have you been having it lol  

That feels soooo good to get that off my chest lol sorry for all the questions been doing my own haed in   hope your all ok xxx


----------



## josiejo

Hi everyone, 

Just popping on quickly to say thank you for all your kind words. Mrs T you are right that you get a lot of support and comfort from here. I honestly don't know how I would have coped in all of this had I not found you lot.

Pix, so glad you are home and feeling so much better.

Sorry for no personals, I do hope you are all doing well.

So glad I tested yesterday and todays BFN didn't come as such a shock and I have been able to enjoy today.We have been for a nice long beach walk at Perranporth, had fish and chips and then chilled out watching DVDs
We have a few idea's on what we would like to do next just need to decide for sure. If we do cycle again I think we shall wait a good 6mths.


----------



## Kitty71

Sun dancer glad the spotting has stopped and you're feeling better. I'm frantically knicker checking too. I've Had af pains for all of the 5 days now and have been feeling quite flushed on and off since yesterday. I've also had a bit of watery discharge (sorry tmi) and that keeps making me run to the loo. Other than that I feel ok-ish. It's a constant battle though to silence the "it hasn't worked" thoughts.

Kate the prenatal vits more or less cover all bases. Check out this link for some ideas

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

I can't remember exactly but I think EPO has to be stopped at some point during tx - maybe not though. I took load of extras and rattled last tx and got a negative so this time I just take Pregnacare conception. The most important thing is that you get the folic acid.

Josie enjoy the rest of your break 

k xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie, good to hear from you and to know you can still enjoy your time away with DH, it sounds lovely. You sound like you are coping well. Good luck with making a decision on the way forward. I think I will feel a lot better when I have a plan x


----------



## kara76

Kate I took high dose omega 3 fish oils and pregnacare conception

Kitty and sundance hope ur not going too crazy kw

Mrs t hiya hun hope your ok

Josie sounds like ur having a nice time, sometimes its wise to have a break sometimes its best to get right back on the horse. Do what is right for you hun. Where there's a will there's a way girl. I'm here if u need a chat


----------



## Kitty71

morning ladies,

Sorry to start on a low this morning but need to vent as I'm having a major wobble. Started to feel really down yesterday and out of the blue started crying into my dinner last night after DP asked if I was ok. Sobbed (almost hyperventilated) for about 15 mins then and ended up with a horrible headache. Went to bed early then woke up at 6.30 this morning after having an orgasm in my sleep    This happened on exactly the same day las tx and the day after af arrived. So I'm thouroghly miserable and go back to work tomorrow and just feel pants   .

Needless to say I've been frantically googling and looking up orgasms on here and as with everything else some say they are good and some say they are bad. I'm bl**dy exhausted by all of this.

Sorry for the me post.

k xx


----------



## sun dancer

Hi Kitty so sorry u had a bad day yesterday and that u still feel a little down 2day 
i hav 2 say that the same thing happened 2 me this time  never ever happened on any other tx and couldnt believe that it happened this time i was the same omg thats its sum thing hav happened 2 the embies but i hav bn fine 
hav u found out y this happens


----------



## Kitty71

Hi sundancer,

I haven't researched why it happens but I can only presume it's something hormonal. I have had it before not during treatment but maybe only like 1 every 4 months or longer and only in the last couple of years or so - so maybe something to do with age too?? There is a huge thread on here in the voting room and it seems pretty common. I just associate it with the bleed the following day so I think that's why it scares me.

Lots of clinics only tell people to avoid intercourse and one lady said her doctor said they cause contractions of the pelvic floor not the uterus. Who knows, just another thing to worry about I suppose   .

Have a good day xx


----------



## kara76

Ladies it wouldn't affect things so try not to worry about that. I think we worry cause ivf is such a stressful treatment we wana do all we can to. Make it work when in reality if its gona work it will and there is nothing we can do to make sure it does. I found with my last tx I cried a lot and felt very emotional if not over emotional

I hope you both get a bfp


----------



## binkyboo

Hi hope everyone is ok, sorry I havent been on much, I have had an awful headache for the past two days which wont go away, I think it must be the supreceur as I am also having flushes as well. Are there any pain killers that you cant take, I take paracetamol but they never touch me!
I have had a pretty crap morning as my brother in oz rang me at 8am, saying the area they live had raging bushfires, following a stressful morning of texts, calls, listening to radio on line in perth, they have now evacuated their home to inlaws, house is ok at the moment. My cousins home is still standing, but 9 in their street have burned down.  At least they are safe, I can relax now and wait to hear tomorrow, my niece and nephew were so scared bless them. Hope you all have a nice sunday. xx


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=255702.0


----------

